# 2009 - Weekly Race Results - The Raceway, Cocoa, Fl



## fl_slotter

*LOTS OF ACTIVITY AS STATE SERIES RACE NEARS*​*COCOA, FL* - I want to say a big _THANK YOU_ to all the folks who have supported theRaceway since late 2007. It is becoming apparent that our Saturday night gatherings are not just for racing our slot cars. They are also a time to get together and have a few laughs, recover from one week and get charged up for another. As you all leave each Saturday to return to your homes all over the state, I always hope you arrive safely and can take some light-hearted moment to help you through the week and make you look forward to our next get-together. 

Forty-one entries signed in to participate in GROUP 12, WOMP, SPEC NASCAR, GTP and VINTAGE racing. As you can imagine, the program was a bit long. We kept things moving along and were able to get all seven races in by 11:15. 

We began on the Hillclimb with the BOX & SPEC 12 cars. Juan Dagma had been in a couple of nights last week and it paid off. He led Matt Boman by a lap after the first segment, and eased away from there.

Matt and Phil Sloan had a great dice for the runner up spot for most of the race. Phil had some mechanical problems in the seventh segment allowing Matt to secure second.

Juan and Matt tied for best segment (39) with Matt turning fast lap (2.913).

Kenny Holton and Count Gibson were running SPEC cars. Both had mechanical problems which were isolated and will be corrected before the State Race in two weeks.

*TECHNICAL INFO*
Juan - Koford "Beuf"/RedFox - ProSlot/Proformance Z-28
Matt - Koford "Beuf"/Koford - ProSlot/Outisight Vette w/rib
Phil - Slick 7(?)/Koford - ProSlot/Koford Peugeot









We moved over to the Oval with the Womps. 

Count Gibson started on Blue and headed to the lower, safer lanes allowing him to lead the main through the first five segments. 

Phil Sloan and Kenny Snodgrass drove around him in the sixth. Phil had a great seventh segment to draw even with Kenny going into the eighth. 

Kenny managed to survive White to get Phil by a lap. Count remained comfortably in third. 

Kenny had fast lap (2.187) and best segment (39). 

*TECHNICAL INFO*
Kenny - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Champion Dirt Modified
Phil - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Champion Dirt Modified
Count - Parma Steel/Sealed Deathstar/Rino Monte Carlo









We moved back to the Hillclimb for GTP. We had enough "newbies" to race a GTP "B" main. Welcome to the Garner clan (Darin, Tiffany and Cole) and Chris Alvarez. Chris is not a new racer, but has not raced since 2001 when Fireball Raceway in Melbourne closed. Chris, Cole and Darin were all on the same lap after the first segment. Cole and Darin were tied after two, then Darin found the line and motored away winning, setting fast lap (4.336) and best segment (19). Cole and Chris finished second and third. 

*TECHNICAL INFO*
Darin - JK Cheetah 11/Sealed SpeedFX Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Cole - Champion Turbo-Flex/Parma Sealed 502/Outisight Bentlee HS
Chris -Champion Turbo-Flex/Parma Sealed 502/PSE Lola









We then put the "A-mainers" on the track. Steve Bowman led Matt Boman for the first segment. Matt drove around Steve in the second and led the rest of the way. Steve, Count Gibson and Kenny Holton, had a great race for the next two places for most of the main. Count had some nagging problems dropping him out of contention late. Steve edged Kenny for the runner up spot. Matt dominated the race with best segment (30) and fast lap (3.726).

*TECHNICAL INFO*
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Steve - JK Cheetah 11/SpeeFX Sealed Super 16-D/ Outisight Bentlee HS
Kenny -JK Cheetah 11/SpeeFX Sealed Super 16-D/Outisight Mercedes









Next we ran SPEC NASCAR. We had enough AMATEUR and EXPERIENCED legal cars to separate them into two mains. We started with the AMATEURs. Kenny Holton and Count Gibson were tied after the first segment.
From then on it was all Count as he took the win, ran best segment (19) and turned fast lap (4.624). Kenny Holton stayed second with Kenny Snodgrass completing the podium. 

*TECHNICAL INFO*
Count - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - FLA-16D/JK Dodge
Kenny H - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - FLA-16D/Parma Taurus
Kenny S - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - FLA-16D/Parma Fusion 









The EXPERIENCED main was more of a nail-biter. 

Steve Bowman led the whole way and took the win, but Matt Boman had the fastest car on the track. He ran into a bit of trouble early and fell way back, but got things sorted out and put down good numbers in the final six segments. He had to settle for third, but he, Phil Sloan and Steve were all on the same lap! 

Matt also had fast lap (4.334) and best segment (20).

*TECHNICAL INFO*
Steve - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - FLA-16D/JK Dodge
Phil - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - FLA-16D/Outisight Aeroform
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - FLA-16D/Parma Intrepid









We stayed on the Hillclimb for VINTAGE cars. 

Steve Bowman, Kenny Holton, Matt Boman and Count Gibson were all at or near the point throughout the main. 

When the power went off, Matt had the win. Count edged Kenny Holton for second (they were on the same lap). 

Those four shared best segment (20) with Matt edging count for fast lap (4.437). 

*TECHNICAL INFO*
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22
Count - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70
Kenny - JK X24/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70









Florida's MY SERIES returns to theRaceway.biz on February 7th. To help you prepare, we have added SPEC NASCAR to our Saturday night program. You can use the FLA tagged SPEC armature or any sealed 16-D motor (no Super 16-D's) for our races. The FLA tagged SPEC arm and a SpeedFX or Parma set-up must be used in the MY SERIES events. Also, we have expanded our GTP motor rules to allow the ProSlot 700-XX armature. This is for our weekly race program ONLY. No changes have been made to the MY SERIES motor rules. 

HAPPENING THIS WEEK:

*THURSDAY* at theRaceway.biz, "TEST & TUNE" 5:00 - 9:00 p.m. Race all three tracks all evening only $10 

*SATURDAY *at theRaceway.biz, Regular weekly racing program beginning at 6:00 p.m. WOMPS/VINTAGE/GTP/BOX-12/SPEC NASCAR

Beginning January 17th, it will be "MY SERIES MONTH" at theRaceway.biz. Each week we will race SPEC NASCAR, GTP, and BOX/SPEC-12 as part of our Saturday night program. 

*FEBRUARY 20th - 22nd U.F.H.O.R.A.* WINTERNATIONALS at theRaceway.biz

DON'T FORGET THE REGULAR WEEKLY RACES AT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY!

www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Go to www.theRaceway.biz and click on the FL SLOT RACING page to see a list of all Florida raceways, their weekly race programs and the Florida MY SERIES schedule 

Visit www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

_*STRONG CAR COUNT AT FINAL TUNE UP FOR MY SERIES RACE*_​
COCOA, FL - Forty-two cars signed in for the "regular" Saturday night race program at theRaceway.biz in Cocoa.

We raced until just after 11:00 once again and are expecting a large turnout for the MY SERIES EVENT here this coming Saturday (February 7th) . 

We began the evening with the BOX/SPEC 12 cars. Juan Dagma cleaned house last week. This week, Jeff Cox stayed close the entire main falling three laps shy at the end. Terry Tawney must have been running a "soft" motor. He edged Phil Sloan for the final podium spot, but neither were in the hunt for the win. Juan also ran best segment (39) and edged Matt Boman for fast lap (2.960).

Danny Mayer ran the only SPEC 12 car. 

*TECHNICAL INFO*
Juan - Koford "Beuf"/RedFox - ProSlot/Proformance Z-28
Jeff - GuGu/RedFox -Koford - /Outisight Viper
Terry - Koford "Beuf"/Kelly - ProSlot/Outisight Vette

We moved over to the Oval with the Womps.

With a fifteen car field, we conducted single car qualifying with the racers qualifying position determined by laps/sections completed in 30 seconds. Jeff Gross had the best total and was the only racer to complete 11 laps.

The bottom eight qualifiers ran in the "B" with the winner advancing to the "A". In the "B", once Craig Reynolds decided to stop playing bumper cars with John Gross, he went to the front winning and running the best segment (38). Matt Boman was second. Scott Snodgrass (3rd) edged Count Gibson by .001 for fast lap (2.194). 

*TECHNICAL INFO*
Craig - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Champion Dirt Modified
Matt - Parma Brass/Sealed Deathstar/Champion Asphalt Modified
Scott - Parma Brass/Sealed Deathstar/Champion Asphalt Modified

In the "A", sixth qualifier Terry Tawney stayed out of trouble to take the win over TQ Jeff Gross. Terry and Jeff tied for fast lap (2.187). "B" Main move-up Craig Reynolds took the third spot and ran best segment (39). 

Next we ran SPEC NASCAR . We had enough AMATEUR and EXPERIENCED cars to run two separate mains, but with sufficient marshalls to cover the turns, we raced them as a single main scoring them separately.

When the power went off, Matt Boman (Amateur) took the overall win by about 6 feet over Terry Tawney (Experienced). Joining Matt on the Amateur podium were Ed Delfin and Danny Mayer. Matt also ran best segment (27) and fast lap (4.343). Phil Sloan and Steve Bowman completed the Experienced podium. Terry had best segment (27) and fast lap (4.327).

*TECHNICAL INFO (AMATEUR)*
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX-ProSlot SPECFLA/Parma Intrepid
Ed - JK X24/SpeedFX-ProSlot SPECFLA/Outisight AeroForm
Danny - JK X24/SpeedFX-ProSlot SPECFLA/JK Toyota 

*TECHNICAL INFO (EXPERIENCED)*
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX-ProSlot SPECFLA/Parma Taurus
Steve JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX-ProSlot SPECFLA/JK Dodge
Phil - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX-ProSlot SPECFLA/Parma Intrepid

We stayed on the Hillclimb for GTP cars.

Steve Bowman, Terry Tawney, and Matt Boman were all at or near the point throughout the main. When the power went off, Matt had the win. Terry and Matt repeated their same-lap finish in the SPEC main, this time Terry getting the win. They tied for best segment (30) with Matt setting fast lap (3.788). Matt and Terry were using ProSlot tagged Super 16-D armatures. Steve Bowman (3rd place) was using a MY SERIES-legal Sealed Super 16-D motor.

*TECHNICAL INFO*
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Steve - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS

The final race of the night was VINTAGE. We have to say a big THANK YOU to the racers who stayed to marshall this one. Their job was made easier by the fact these cars just don't seem to de-slot much. Terry Tawney took a surprising four-lap win over Count Gibson with Steve Bowman on virtually the same lap. Terry, Count, Steve and Matt Boman all shared best segment (27) with Steve "VooDoo Drops" Bowman setting fast lap (4.499). 

*TECHNICAL INFO*
Terry - Champion Turbo-Flex Aluminum/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70
Count - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70
Steve - JK X24/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70

Florida's MY SERIES returns to theRaceway.biz THIS SATURDAY. 

HAPPENING THIS WEEK:

*THURSDAY* at theRaceway.biz, "TEST & TUNE" 5:00 - 9:00 p.m. Race all three tracks all evening only $10 

*FRIDAY - EXPANDED HOURS *for this Friday only: 2:00 - 10:00 p.m. Test & Tune rates in effect. 

*SATURDAY* at theRaceway.biz, MY SERIES racing program beginning at 8:00 a.m. GTP/SPEC NASCAR/SPEC & BOX 12/EXPERT NASCAR. No changes have been made to the MY SERIES GTP motor rules. 

*FEBRUARY 20TH - 21ST*: U.F.H.O.R.A. WINTERNATIONALS at theRaceway.biz Cocoa, FL 

DON'T FORGET THE REGULAR WEEKLY RACES AT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY!

www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Go to www.theRaceway.biz and click on the FL SLOT RACING page to see a list of all Florida raceways, their weekly race programs and the Florida MY SERIES schedule.

Visit www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - The Raceway - February 28th*

*"RETURN TO NORMAL SHOW"

TAWNEY TAKES ALL FOUR*​

The oval is back up, all the additional pit tables stored, and the store has a quiet, peaceful look once again. 

Maybe too quiet! We had a great February hosting a MY SERIES event along with the F.H.O.R.A. 

WINTERNATIONALS. Saturday evening we welcomed our WOMP racers back as our VINTAGE racers had one final tune-up for the FVSRA event in Jacksonville. A separate race report will cover that event. If you weren't there, you missed some great racing and a truck load of fun! 

Twenty eight entries signed in for theRaceway.biz's Saturday night program which started with the WOMPS. Jeff Gross and Count Gibson led early with Phil Sloan shadowing them. Phil took over mid-race. Jeff "lost the draft" late as Terry Tawney made a move to the front taking an 11 lap win over Phil who just edged Count for second. 

Terry also had fast lap (2.185) and best segment (52). 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Terry - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Champion Dirt Modified
Phil - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Vette
Count - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Rino Monte Carlo

We then put the GTP cars on the Hillclimb. Bob Rondinone and Kenny Holton lead after the first segment with Phil Sloan and Count Gibson only a lap back. Steve Bowman drove around them all in the second to take the point, with Phil, Bob and Count only a lap back. Steve led comfortably through six segments as Terry Tawney was making his way from the back. Terry took over in the seventh and cruised to a 7 lap win over Steve with Kenny Holton coming back to get third. Terry also set fast lap (3.726) and had best segment (30).

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700-42/Outisight Bentlee HS
Steve - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Kenny - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700-42/Outisight Mercedes HD

The "12" cars were up next. We had a mixed field of SPEC and BOX 12 cars. 

In BOX 12, Terry Tawney and Phil Sloan kept things close for the first three segments. Phil then had a mechanical problem allowing Terry to motor on to his third win of the night. Phil hung on for second and second overall. The two tied for best segment (37) while Terry was the only racer under 3 seconds turning a fast lap of 2.968. 

In SPEC, Count Gibson led for the first three segments, then the motor came unsoldered. Kenny Holton and Steve Bowman raced it out from there. Steve got the win, set fast lap (3.343) and best segment (33). 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*

Box 12
Terry - Koford "Beuf"/Red Fox - ProSlot/Outisight Viper
Phil - Koford "Beuf"/Red Fox - ProSlot/Outisight Viper
Chris Alvarez - ZAP/ProSlot - ProSlot/Outisight Vette

Spec12
Steve - Koford "Beuf"/Koford - Koford/Outisight Vette
Kenny - Koford "Beuf"/ProSlot SRS - ProSlot/Outisight Viper
Count - ProSlot 318/ProSlot VIP - ProSlot/Outisight Vette

We finished up with our VINTAGE cars. Terry Tawney led by a lap after the first segment with Steve Bowman and Kenny Holton right on his heels. It stayed that way through six segments; Steve bobbled a bit and let Terry get far enough away that he could not recover in the final two segments. Kenny edged Count Gibson by a lap for third. 

Terry and Steve tied for best segment (27) and Terry edged Count for fast lap (4.335)

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Terry - Champion T-Flex Aluminum/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70
Steve - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70
Kenny - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70

Many thanks to Derek Dehart who showed up too late to race his GTP car, but stayed to marshal everything and to his mom Laura for putting up with all of us! 

Sorry there are no photos with this report. I managed to leave my camera at the store, but I wanted to get this report out today so I can get the FVSRA race report out tomorrow. 

*HAPPENING SOON:*

*THURSDAY* at theRaceway.biz - "TEST & TUNE" 5:00 - 9:00 p.m. Race all three tracks all evening only $10 

*SATURDAY* at theRaceway.biz - Regular Saturday evening racing program. Store opens at 3:00p.m.. Race Program begins at 6:00; BOX & SPEC 12's/GTP/WOMPS/VINTAGE 

*SATURDAY* March 7th at Ken's Classic Slots, Winter Park - Monthly H.O. races 5:00 p.m.

*SATURDAY* March 14th at John's Slot Car Garage, Riverview - MY SERIES 2009 Race #3.
ALL RACES TO BE RUN ON THE KING TRACK

*DON'T FORGET THE REGULAR WEEKLY RACES AT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY!*

www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Go to www.theRaceway.biz and click on the FL SLOT RACING page to see a list of all Florida raceways, their weekly race programs and the Florida MY SERIES schedule 

Visit www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - March 7th - The Raceway*

Thirty eight entries signed in for theRaceway.biz's Saturday night program which started with the WOMPS. Count Gibson started down low and led the first three segments with Matt Boman and the Snodgrasses staying close. Matt led at halfway with Count and Kenny Snodgrass three laps back, on the same lap. Kenny took over in the fifth and led the rest of the way. Phil Sloan made his way to second before it was all over with Scott Snodgrass coming back edge Count for third. Phil had best segment (40) and tied Kenny and Scott for fast lap (2.187).

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Kenny - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Champion Dirt Modified
Phil - Parma Brass/ Sealed Deathstar /Parma Vette
Scott - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar /Champion Pavement Modified










We then put the GTP cars on the Hillclimb. This was an 11-car round robin race, so we watched the "lap average" screen to keep up with who was where. Terry Tawney stayed at the top the entire race and took the win. Kenny Holton and Bob Rondinone had very good runs to complete the podium. Bob was particularly impressive as he was using a sealed motor. Terry had fast lap (3.788) and shared best segment honors (30) with Kenny Holton

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700-42/Outisight Bentlee HS
Kenny – JK Cheetah 11 /SpeedFX - ProSlot 700-42/Outisight Bentlee HS
Bob - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/PSE Caddy HD










The "12" cars were up next. We had a mixed field of SPEC and BOX 12 cars. 

In BOX 12, Matt Boman and Phil Sloan kept things close for the first half. Matt then hiccuped allowing Phil a bit of breathing room. Phil took a comfortable 8-lap win over Matt with Kenny Holton third. Terry Tawney had best segment (37) while Chris Alvarez had fast lap (3.016). 

In SPEC, Mark Burt and Marty Stanley were tied at halfway with Rich Taylor just a handful of laps back. Mark was faster in the 5th and 6th segments which was the difference. Mark's winning SPEC total put him 3rd overall and he had best SPEC segment (33). Rich Taylor set fast lap in the class (3.179). 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Box 12
Phil - Koford "Beuf"/Koford - ProSlot/Outisight Vette w/rib
Matt – Koford “Beuf” /Red Fox - ProSlot/Outisight Viper w/rib
Kenny - RJR/ProSlot - ProSlot/Outisight Vette w/rib










Spec12
Mark - Koford "Beuf"/ProSlot SRS - ProSlot/Outisight Viper
Marty - Koford "Beuf” /Koford - Koford/Outisight Vette
Rich - Koford "Beuf” /ProSlot SRS - ProSlot/Outisight VIPER











We finished up with our VINTAGE cars. Matt Boman led as long as he was on the track. At mid-point, he lost his Falcon-7 motor and fell ultimately to 9th. Terry Tawney took over and led Kenny Snodgrass and Phil Sloan across the line. The trio tied for best segment (28) and Terry edged Matt for fast lap by .008 (4.163).

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Terry - Kelly/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22
Kenny - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22
Phil - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22











*HAPPENING SOON:*

*EVERY THURSDAY* at theRaceway.biz - "TEST & TUNE" 5:00 - 9:00 p.m. Race all three tracks all evening only $10 

*THIS SATURDAY* at John's Slot Car Garage, Riverview, FL - MY SERIES 2009 Race #3 The Garage will open at 8:00a.m. with racing beginning at 9:30 (SPEC NASCAR). ALL RACES ON KING TRACK

*EVERY SATURDAY* at theRaceway.biz - Regular Saturday evening racing program. Store opens at 3:00p.m.. Race Program begins at 6:00; BOX & SPEC 12's/GTP/WOMPS/VINTAGE

*APRIL 5*, The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL. MY SERIES 2009 Race #4

*APRIL 19TH*, theRaceway.biz - Cocoa, FL. FVRSA 2009 Race #2 

_*DON'T FORGET THE REGULAR WEEKLY RACES AT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY!*_

www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Go to www.theRaceway.biz and click on the FL SLOT RACING page to see a list of all Florida raceways, their weekly race programs and the Florida MY SERIES schedule 

Visit www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Race Results - The Raceway - March 29, 2009*

COCOA, FL[/b] - The crowd was a little light, but we still had enough racers to get in a full schedule of WOMP, GROUP 12, GTP and VINTAGE racing last Saturday night.

As usual, we began with the WOMPS. Phil Sloan and Count Gibson were deadlocked for the first three segments. Phil took a hard hit and lost a crown gear allowing the field to get away. It was all Count after that as he set fast time (2.132) and best segment (40) on his way to the win over Bill Colvard and Steve Bowman (Bill was using a Steve Bowman loaner). 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Count - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo
Bill - Parma Brass/Sealed Deathstar/Rino Grand Prix
Steve - Parma Brass/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo









We combined our BOX-12 and SPEC-12 cars into a single main. Surprisingly, all of the BOX-12 cars finished ahead of the SPEC-12 cars Steve Bowman's Spec 12 winner actually finished on the same lap as Phil Sloan's Box-12 third place finisher, but Phil had track position. In BOX-12, Matt Boman got a fairly comfortable win over Kenny Holton. He also set fast lap (3.062) for best segment with Phil Sloan getting best segment (37). Count Gibson was in the top two overall with his SPEC 12 until a lead wire broke dropping him to the rear of the field. As mentioned, Steve Bowman took the win and best segment (36). Rich Taylor (2nd) set fast lap (3.234). 

*TECHNICAL INFO (BOX-12)*
Matt - Koford "Beuf"/ProSlot - ProSlot/Outisight Viper
Kenny - RJR ??? /Red Fox - Koford/Outisight Vette
Phil - Koford "Beuf"/Koford - ProSlot/Outisight Vette









*TECHNICAL INFO (SPEC-12)*
Steve - Koford "Beuf"/ProSlot VIP - ProSlot/Outisight Viper
Rich - Koford "Beuf"/ProSlot SRS- ProSlot/Outisight Viper
Count - ProSlot 318/Koford - Koford/Outisight Vette









We then put the GTP cars on the Hillclimb. This was an event that featured a very fast field (every car entered ran 4.0 or faster). We used the "Crazy Lanes" format which rotates racers in and out allowing everyone to race all eight lanes, but still serve as marshals half the time. It takes a bit longer, but everyone seemed to like the format Matt Boman "dominated" the event running fast lap (3.789) and best segment (31) while winning by five laps over Steve Bowman. Kenny Holton completed the podium

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700-42/Outisight Bentlee HS
Steve - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Kenny - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700-42/Outisight Bentlee HS









We finished up with our VINTAGE cars. We used the same format as GTP. The field was very tight as only 1.5 tenths of a second separated the fastest car from the "slowest". Matt Boman took his third win of the evening over Phil Sloan and Kenny Holton. Phil and Kenny finished on the same lap. When we took the photos, Mr. Tech inspector noticed Phil had an unapproved front end set-up (shame on Mr. Inspector for missing it in pre-race tech). Kenny moved to second with Chris Alvarez getting on the podium. Phil's car is in the picture so you can see what NOT to do to your VINTAGE, GTP, or NASCAR front end! Chris, I'm sorry I didn't think to get another photo with your car in it.

TECNICAL INFO:
Matt - Champion T-Flex Aluminum/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22
Kenny - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70
Chris - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Porsche 917 









We have bunch of racers travelling this coming week and we want to wish them safety and success:
Terry Tawney - Headed to the AMSRA NATIONALS in LaGrange, GA
Chris Alvarez - Visiting family in the Midwest
Count Gibson - Taking a cruise - let's hope his ship isn't attacked by the Pirates of the Carribean!
Kenny Snodgrass - Headed to Charlotte to look for full scale VINTAGE parts.

*HAPPENING SOON:*

*EVERY THURSDAY *at theRaceway.biz - "TEST & TUNE" 5:00 - 9:00 p.m. Race all three tracks all evening only $10 

*EVERY SATURDAY* at theRaceway.biz - Regular Saturday evening racing program. Store opens at 3:00p.m.. Race Program begins at 6:00; BOX & SPEC 12's/GTP/WOMPS/VINTAGE

*APRIL 4th *(THIS SATURDAY!), The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL. MY SERIES 2009 Race #4. Store opens at 8:00, program begins with GTP at 9:30.

*APRIL 19TH*, theRaceway.biz - Cocoa, FL. FVRSA 2009 Race #2 

*JUNE 20TH*, theRaceway.biz - Cocoa, FL. Florida Short Track Summer Shootout

DON'T FORGET THE REGULAR WEEKLY RACES AT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY!

(Go to http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on FLA SLOT RACING to see a list of all Florida raceways, their weekly race programs and the Florida MY SERIES schedule)

theRacewaybiz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing


----------



## fl_slotter

*COUNT WOMPS ON

K-HO BRINGS THE PAIN*​
*COCOA, FL *- Thirty-one entries signed in for a full schedule of WOMP, GTP, GROUP 12 and VINTAGE RACING this past Saturday night.

As usual, we began with the WOMPS. Phil Sloan led Count Gibson by two laps after the first segment. After that it was all Count. He had best segment (40) and fast lap (2.132) on his way to a one lap win holding off a late charge by Terry Tawney. Phil, Bill Colvard, Matt Boman and Steve Bowman all ran in the top three at some point with Phil getting the final podium spot. 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Count - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo
Terry - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Champion Dirt Modified
Phil - Parma Brass/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Corvette








We then put the GTP cars on the Hillclimb. This was an event that featured a very fast field and there were only three laps separating first from fourth. We used the "Crazy Lanes" format which rotates racers in and out allowing everyone to race all eight lanes, but keeps us looking at the "lap average" screen to see where everyone is. Steve Bowman was invisible until the final segment. When the power went off, he had a single lap on Terry Tawney. Kenny Holton and Matt Boman were two laps back with Kenny getting the final podium spot by track position. Matt did have the best segment (31) while Terry edged him for fast lap (3.679). 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Steve - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700-38 /Outisight Bentlee HS
Kenny - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700-42/Outisight Bentlee HS







 
We combined our BOX-12 and SPEC-12 cars into a single main Once again, all of the BOX-12 cars finished ahead of the SPEC-12 cars. In BOX-12, Kenny Holton and Phil Sloan were on the same lap after the first segment. Kenny "brought the pain" from then on. He set fast lap (2.960) and best segment (38) taking a three lap win over Phil. Terry Tawney completed the podium. In SPEC-12, Rich Taylor was blistering the field for six segments and looked like a shoe in for 2nd overall. Black and purple however tripped him up and Steve Bowman got by for the win. Rich did set fast lap (3.015) and ran best segment (36). Count Gibson completed the podium. 

*TECHNICAL INFO (BOX-12)*
Kenny - RJR ???/Red Fox - Koford/Outisight Vette
Phil - Koford "Beuf"/Koford - ProSlot/Outisight Vette
Terry - Koford "Beuf"/Red Fox - ProSlot/Outisight Viper








*TECHNICAL INFO (SPEC-12)*
Steve - Koford "Beuf"/ProSlot VIP - ProSlot/Outisight Viper
Rich - Koford "Beuf"/ProSlot SRS- ProSlot/Outisight Viper
Count - ProSlot 318/Koford - Koford/Outisight Vette







 
We finished up with our VINTAGE cars. We separated them into an "A" and "B" main, with the winner advancing to the "A". Count Gibson survived a dogfight with Bill Colvard and Kenny Holton in the "B". The trio stayed within a lap of each other for five segments. Count was able to ease away in the final three segments to take the win. Bill edged Kenny for second. Count had best segment (20) with Kenny setting fast lap (4.335). I do apologize for not having a photo of the "B" main cars.

*TECHNICAL INFO "B":*
Count - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon-7/JK Lola T-70
Bill - JK Cheetah 7/Falcon-7/JK Lola 280
Kenny - JK X-24/Falcon-7/JK Lola T-70

In the "A" it was a matter of who blinked. Count "lost the draft early" while Matt Boman, Terry Tawney and Phil Sloan all stayed together for the entire main. All tied for best segment (21) with Phil setting fast lap (4.171). Matt took the win, Phil was second and Terry third.

TECNICAL INFO "A":
Matt - Champion T-Flex Aluminum/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22
Phil - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22
Terry - Champion T-Flex Aluminum/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22










*HAPPENING SOON:*​

*THIS WEDNESDAY *(the 15th) ROAD TRIP! Some of us are headed to Jacksonville to run in their Wednesday night GT-1 program. Call theRaceway.biz for details and carpool info. 

*EVERY THURSDAY *at theRaceway.biz - "TEST & TUNE" 5:00 - 9:00 p.m. Race all three tracks all evening only $10 

*EVERY SATURDAY* at theRaceway.biz - Regular Saturday evening racing program. Store opens at 3:00p.m.. Race Program begins at 6:00; BOX & SPEC 12's/GTP/WOMPS/VINTAGE

*THIS SATURDAY*, Hardin Creek Raceway - Lakeland, FL. FHORA 2009 Race #3

*THIS SUNDAY*, theRaceway.biz - Cocoa, FL. FVRSA 2009 Race #2 

*MAY 9TH*, Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL MY SERIES 2009 Race #5

*JUNE 20TH*, theRaceway.biz - Cocoa, FL. Florida Short Track Summer Shootout

DON'T FORGET THE REGULAR WEEKLY RACES AT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY!​
(Go to http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on FLA SLOT RACING to see a list of all Florida raceways, their weekly race programs and the Florida MY SERIES schedule)

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Visit www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - The Raceway - April 18th*

*SLOAN SAYS "GOODBYE" WITH A WIN

K-HO: PAIN II*​ 

*COCOA, FL *- Twenty-nine entries signed in for a full schedule of WOMP, GTP, GROUP 12 and VINTAGE RACING this past Saturday night. 

As usual, we began with the WOMPS. Count Gibson led by two laps after segment two. Phil Sloan took over in the third and led the rest of the way. He "dominated" the event running best segment (40) and fast lap (2.141) on his way to his first win. Count made a late run but fell three laps short with Kenny Snodgrass taking the final podium spot. We bid adieu to Phil as he will be heading back to Michigan next week. We look forward to welcoming him back in November. 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Phil - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Corvette
Count - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo
Kenny - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Rino Supermodified









We then put the GTP cars on the Hillclimb. This was an event that featured another very fast field. It was a ten-car "round robin" main, keeping us looking at the "lap average" screen each segment. Phil Sloan and Terry Tawney stayed at the top with the final podium spot up for graps until the final segment. Terry edged Phil for the win and tied Kenny Holton for fast lap (3.898). Bill Colvard took third and tied Terry for best segment (29).

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700-38/Outisight Bentlee HS
Phil - JK X-24/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700-42/Outisight Bentlee HS
Bill - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS









We combined our BOX-12 and SPEC-12 cars into a single main. Once again, all of the BOX-12 cars finished ahead of the SPEC-12 cars. In BOX-12, Kenny Holton "brought the pain" for the second week in a row. He led by as many a 9 laps after five segments. Terry Tawney went "checkers or wreckers" in the final three segments to close to a single lap. Phil Sloan got his third podium of the night. Kenny "dominated" the event with the win, fast lap (2.844) and best segment (40). Rich Taylor was our lone surviving SPEC 12 racer. Nagging mechanical problems kept him off the track some, but he did manage a very impressive fast lap (2.905).

*TECHNICAL INFO (BOX-12)*
Kenny - RJR ???/Red Fox - Koford/Outisight Vette
Terry - Koford "Beuf"/Red Fox - ProSlot/Outisight Viper
Phil - Koford "Beuf"/Koford - ProSlot/Outisight Vette









*TECHNICAL INFO (SPEC-12)*
Rich - Koford "Beuf"/ProSlot VIP- ProSlot/Outisight Viper

We finished up with the VINTAGE cars. This race would serve as a "tune-up" for the FVSRA event to be held here on Sunday afternoon. Phil Sloan led the first three segments with Kenny Holton and Count Gibson within a lap. Kenny led the fourth. In the fifth and sixth, the trio were all on the same lap. Kenny managed to find an extra lap over the final two segments to edge Count. Phil was another two laps back, making the podium in each of the evening's events. Kenny also recorded fast lap (4.234) and best segment (21). 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Kenny - JK X-24/Falcon-7/JK Lola T-70
Count - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon-7/JK Lola 280
Phil - JK X-24/Falcon-7/JK Ti-22









HAPPENING SOON: 

*EVERY THURSDAY *at theRaceway.biz - "TEST & TUNE" 5:00 - 9:00 p.m. Race all three tracks all evening only $10 

*EVERY SATURDAY *at theRaceway.biz - Regular Saturday evening racing program. Store opens at 3:00p.m.. Race Program begins at 6:00; BOX & SPEC 12's/GTP/WOMPS/VINTAGE

*TODAY* (Sunday the 19th), theRaceway.biz - Cocoa, FL. FVRSA 2009 Race #2 

*MAY 9TH*, Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL. MY SERIES 2009 Race #5

*JUNE 20TH*, theRaceway.biz - Cocoa, FL. Florida Short Track Summer Shootout

DON'T FORGET THE REGULAR WEEKLY RACES AT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY!

(Go to http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on FLA SLOT RACING to see a list of all Florida raceways, their weekly race programs and the Florida MY SERIES, F.H.O.R.A. and FVSRA schedules)

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Race Results - The Raceway - April 25th, 2009*

*COCOA, FL *(April 24, 09) -  Twenty-one entries signed in for GTP, GROUP 12 and VINTAGE RACING this past Saturday night. 

As there was only one entry for WOMPS, we started with the GTP cars on the Hillclimb. We had a sufficient number of both "asian armature" and ProSlot 700 powered cars to separate them into different mains. In the "asian" main, the "Bills" went at it! Bill Colvard and "Mr. Bill" Stuyvenberg stayed on virtually the same lap through the first half of the race. Bill C. picked up a couple of laps in the 5th segment, another pair in the 6th and cruised home from there setting best segment (29) in the final two minutes. Cory Borden completed the podium and set fast lap (3.946). We really appreciate "Mr. Bill", Cory and Phil Masse making the drive down from Port Orange. They added even more humor to an already fun bunch. Phil is also a practiced race director and has been willing to pitch in whenever his expertise is needed.

*TECHNICAL INFO* (Asian arm main)
Bill C. - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
"Mr Bill" - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Cory - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS








In the "ProSlot 700" main, Matt Boman, Terry Tawney and Steve Bowman stayed close for the first two segments. Steve sort of "lost the draft" in the third as Matt and Terry edged away. Matt had a problem in the seventh segment allowing Terry to get away completely and Steve to catch up. Matt and Steve finished on the same lap with Steve taking the second spot by a few feet. Steve was running a sealed super 16-D motor, but arrived too late to start the "asian main" which he would have won easily with his lap total. Terry dominated the event by recording best segment (32) and fast lap (3.679). 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700-38/Outisight Bentlee HS
Steve - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX ProSlot 700-42/Outisight Bentlee HS







 
We combined our BOX-12 and SPEC-12 cars into a single main. In BOX-12, Kenny Holton was looking to"bring pain" for the third straight week. He, Jeff Cox and Steve Bowman (SPEC 12) were deadlocked for the first three segments. In the fourth, Jeff and Kenny put a little distance on Steve. It pretty much stayed that way until the final two segments when the handle went away on Steve's car allowing our other SPEC 12 racer, Matt Boman, to catch and pass Steve for the SPEC 12 win and third overall. Matt also had fast lap (3.124) and best segment (37) for the SPEC 12 cars. Jeff took the BOX-12 win, Kenny was second and Terry Tawney completed the podium after dropping a magnet and changing motors. Jeff had best segment (40) with Kenny setting fast lap (2.850). 


*TECHNICAL INFO (BOX-12)*
Jeff - Koford "Beuf"/Koford - Koford/Outisight Viper
Kenny - RJR ??? /Red Fox - Koford/PSE Phantom
Terry - Koford "Beuf"/Cahoza - Koford/Outisight Viper









*TECHNICAL INFO (SPEC-12)*
Matt - Koford "Beuf"/ /PSE Demon
Steve - Koford "Beuf "/ProSlot VIP - ProSlot/Outisight Viper









We finished up, as is the norm, with the VINTAGE cars. The best race was the race-within-a-race between Mr. Bill and Cory Borden for bragging rights during the ride back to Port Orange. While Terry Tawney and Kenny Holton were dicing for the overall, Steve Bowman, Cory and Mr. Bill were putting on a great show for the final podium position. Cory had the best lap average for 13 of the 14 segments. In the final, Steve was able to drive around to take third with Mr. Bill getting Cory by 15 feet to win the "Battle of Port Orange". Terry and Kenny tied for best segment (28) with Terry just getting fast lap (4.225) over Kenny and Matt Boman (7th). 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Terry - Champion T-Flex Aluminum/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22
Kenny - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70
Steve - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70 









HAPPENING SOON:

*EVERY THURSDAY* at theRaceway.biz - "TEST & TUNE" 5:00 - 9:00 p.m. Race all three tracks all evening only $10 

*EVERY SATURDAY* at theRaceway.biz - Regular Saturday evening racing program. Store opens at 3:00p.m.. Race Program begins at 6:00; BOX & SPEC 12's/GTP/WOMPS/VINTAGE

*BEGINNING MAY 1st *- 12 Race Stock Car Series @ Miracle Mile Raceways, Leesburg, FL

*MAY 2nd* - Monthly H.O. race @ Ken's Classic Slots - Winter Park, FL

*MAY 9TH* - Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL. MY SERIES 2009 Race #5

*MAY 10TH* - MOTHER'S DAY. DON'T YOU FORGET IT!!!!

*MAY 16TH* - Special Event - "Remembering John" - John's Slot Car Garage, Riverview FL

*MAY 17TH* - FVSRA 2009 Race #3 - Holly Hill, FL - special guest appearance

*JUNE 20TH*, theRaceway.biz - Cocoa, FL. Florida Short Track Summer Shootout

DON'T FORGET THE REGULAR WEEKLY RACES AT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY!

(Go to http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on FLA SLOT RACING to see a list of all Florida raceways, their weekly race programs and the Florida MY SERIES, F.H.O.R.A. and FVSRA schedules)

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Race Results - The Raceway - May 2, 2009*

*COCOA, FL* (May 2, 09) - Seventeen entries signed in for WOMP, GTP, and VINTAGE RACING this past Saturday night. We want to welcome Ed and Chad Newman as new racers. They divide their time among several tracks in the state. They both raced WOMPS with us last night, and Chad even tried his hand on our Hillclimb in the GTP race. He actually did rather well. The car was still in one piece and just as fast at the end of his main as it was when he started! Ed leans more toward drag racing, so you know where you'll find him most Saturday nights! 

May is a tough month in our industry. It was our single worst month last year. Last May was also the month that convinced Richard Houston to close Killer X Raceway in Homossassa. Car counts have been down and business generally sluggish the past two weeks among the raceway owners I have heard from. This is not cause for alarm, as I mentioned it is typical for this time of year. The weather starts to draw us to the beach or other watersports, yardwork is needed after a long season of neglect, and any number of things that have been left undone demand our attention. If you can squeeze in a visit to your local raceway (wherever it is), you will be doing more than you know for the hobby/sport (and the owners morale)! We are, of course, thankful for our year 'round racers whose passion for the sport never wanes. We hope to see our more casual racers some during May and throughout the traditionally slower summer months. There are many exciting events scheduled around the state in May and June and we hope you will choose to participate in one or more. 

We began our program with the WOMPS. They put on their usual entertaining show. Steve Bowman, Kenny Snodgrass and Bob Rondinone all ran at or near the point for the first half of the race. Bob "lost the draft" at that point, and Terry Tawney began to move. He got around Bob and Steve by the sixth segment, then drove around Kenny in the final minute and a half. He "dominated" the event by also turning fast lap (2.140) and best segment (39).

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Terry - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Champion Dirt Modified
Kenny - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Rino Supermodified
Steve - Parma Womp Brass/Sealed Deathstar/Rino Grand Prix









GTP was next, and it was close from start to finish. Steve Bowman and Bill Colvard were never more than 1-1/2 laps apart and often on the same lap. That's how they finished, Steve getting the win by less than three feet. Bill ran best segment (30) while Steve turned fast lap (3.789). Chris Alvarez completed the podium. 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Steve - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Bill - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Super 16D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Chris - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700-42/Outisight Bentlee HS









We finished up with the VINTAGE cars. We ran this one in the "Crazy Lanes" format so we constantly monitored the "lap average" screen to keep track of who was where. Bill Colvard, Terry Tawney, Steve Bowman and Bob Rondinone all had strong individual segments. Steve was down on horsepower, however, and Bob had some early race problems that would keep him off the podium. Bill and Terry motored away segment by segment in a race of their own. Bill took the win, tied Terry for best segment (27) and edged Bob by .001 for fast lap (4.280). Steve finished just ahead of Chris Alvarez for the final podium position.

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Bill - JK X-24/Falcon-7/JK Porsche 908 Can-AM
Terry - Champion T-Flex Aluminum/Falcon-7/JK Ti-22
Steve - JK X-24/Falcon-7/JK Lola T-70







 
HAPPENING SOON: 

EVERY THURSDAY at theRaceway.biz - "TEST & TUNE" 5:00 - 9:00 p.m. Race all three tracks all evening only $10 

*EVERY SATURDAY* at theRaceway.biz - Regular Saturday evening racing program. Store opens at 3:00p.m.. Race Program begins at 6:00; BOX & SPEC 12's/GTP/WOMPS/VINTAGE

*MAY 9TH* - Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL. MY SERIES 2009 Race #5


*MAY 10TH - MOTHER'S DAY. DON'T YOU FORGET IT!!!! *


*MAY 16TH* - Special Event - John's Slot Car Garage, Riverview FL - _"Remembering John"_

*MAY 17TH *- FVSRA 2009 Race #3 - Holly Hill, FL

*MAY 30th* - F.H.O.R.A. 2009 Race #4 - Hurricane Raceway, Riverview, FL (H.O.)

*JUNE 20TH*, theRaceway.biz - Cocoa, FL. Florida Short Track Summer Shootout 

DON'T FORGET THE REGULAR WEEKLY RACES AT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY!

(Go to http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on FLA SLOT RACING to see a list of all Florida raceways, their weekly race programs and the Florida MY SERIES, F.H.O.R.A. and FVSRA schedules)

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - The Raceway - May 30th, 2009*

*"COUNT" 'EM:
THREE RACES, THREE WINS!*​
COCOA, FL (May 30, 09) - Eighteen entries signed in for SPEC-12, WOMP, GTP, and VINTAGE RACING this past Saturday night. It was a pleasant surprise to see Craig Brubaker. I figured his pharmaceutical studies were going to keep him in Jacksonville permanently, but he is back in Brevard for the summer. He dragged Jeff Gross in as well. Jeff will be hitting the road this summer with his dad, John, and their portable track. If you watched the Dover race on FOX yesterday, you might have seen their track during one of the promos. 

We began our program with SPEC-12. Although the lap times were all very close, Count Gibson had the fewest deslots and took a comfortable win over Rich Taylor. Rich had fast lap (3.233) and shared best segment with Count (26 - 90 second segments). Jeff Gross completed the podium.

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Count - ProSlot 318-08/Koford-Koford/PSE Demon
Rich - Koford "Beuf"/ProSlot - ProSlot/Outisight Viper
Jeff - Koford "Beuf"/Koford - Koford/PSE Demon 









VINTAGE cars (our largest field of the night) took to the track next. We ran this one in the "Crazy Lanes" format so we constantly monitored the "lap average" screen to keep track of who was where Bill Colvard and Count Gibson stayed on the same lap until very late in the race. Bill's Falcon-7 started to go away allowing Count to get his second win of the night. Bob Rondinone completed the podium. Count had best segment (27) with Jeff Gross setting fast lap (4.335). 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Count - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon-7/JK Lola 280
Bill - JK X-24/Falcon-7/JK Porsche 908 Can-AM
Bob - JK Cheetah-11/Falcon-7/JK Lola T-70









GTP was next, and it was all Bill Colvard. Bob Rondinone was fast - very fast - but had no racing luck. His brute speed kept him in second with Rich Taylor completing the podium. Bill and Bob shared best segment (28) and fast lap (4.007) honors.

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Bill - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Bob - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Super 16D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Rich - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700-42/Outisight Bentlee HS









We moved over to the Oval for WOMPS. They put on their usual entertaining show. Count Gibson led Jeff Gross by one lap after the first segment. Craig Brubaker drove around Jeff in the second and stuck to Count for the next four. He struggled on the white lane giving Count a little breathing room. Even though Craig came back a little in the final segment, Count took his third win of the night. He did it in style recording best segment (37) and fast lap (2.249). Jeff Gross and Bob Rondinone finished on the same lap for third, with Bob getting the position by about a yard. 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Count - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo
Craig - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Champion '40 Ford Coupe
Bob - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Champion Dirt Modified









We want to thank Germain and his sons, and Oscar for the help in the turns.

Saturday night was a good way to close out May and get a little "jump start" on June. We hope to see you all back this Saturday We will add 4-1/2" cars to the program to help you prepare for the FLORIDA SHORT TRACK SUMMER SHOOTOUT coming June 20th at theRaceway.biz. 

HAPPENING SOON: 

*EVERY THURSDAY* at theRaceway.biz - "TEST & TUNE" 5:00 - 9:00 p.m. Race all three tracks all evening only $10 

*EVERY SATURDAY* at theRaceway.biz - Regular Saturday evening racing program. Store opens at 3:00p.m.. Race Program begins at 6:00; BOX & SPEC 12's/GTP/WOMPS/VINTAGE

*JUNE 20TH*, theRaceway.biz - Cocoa, FL. Florida Short Track Summer Shootout -WOMPS, 4-1/2" STOCK CARS, S.R.O.C., all on the Oval

*DON'T FORGET THE REGULAR WEEKLY RACES AT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY!*

(Go to http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on FLA SLOT RACING to see a list of all Florida raceways, their weekly race programs and the Florida MY SERIES, F.H.O.R.A. and FVSRA schedules)

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - June 6th, 2009 - The Raceway*

MATT BOMAN TAKES THREE​
*COCOA, FL *(06 JUNE, 09) - Halleluia!, we are through May! 

Forty entries signed in for 4-1/2" STOCK CAR, WOMP, GTP, BOX & SPEC 12's and VINTAGE RACING this past Saturday night to start June off right.

WOMP and 4-1/2 Stock Cars were particularly well supported as racers prepare for the _*FLORIDA SHORT TRACK SUMMER SHOOTOUT *_that is now less than two weeks away. 

West Coast racers Aaron Rothstein and Mike and Nathan Fugelberg drove over and "old" friend/new racer Liz Whitney made her WOMP debut. 

We began the evening with 4-1/2" Stock Cars. Billy Rouse hung with Matt Boman for the first two segments. From there, Matt steadily pulled away from the field to take a comfortable 13 lap win over Count Gibson. Kenny Holton got past Billy late to take the final podium spot. Matt "dominated" the event by setting fast lap (1.921) and best segment (41). 

*TECHNICAL INFO: *
Matt - Champion Turbo-Flex/SpeedFX-FL Spec/Parma T-Bird 
Count - JK/Sealed Deathstar/JK Monte Carlo 
Kenny - Parma Flexi-3/SpeedFX Sealed 16-D/JK Toyota









We stayed on the Oval for WOMPS. Aaron Rothstein took full advantage of starting on the bottom of the track to stay out of trouble and build a big lead early. Jeff Gross and Count Gibson both made strong charges late, but could not get close enough to challenge. Jeff edged Count by a lap for the runner up spot and tied Aaron for fast lap (2.187). Aaron had best segment (39) 

*TECHNICAL INFO: *
Aaron - Parma Womp Brass/Sealed Deathstar/Speedville Sprinter 
Jeff - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar Champion Dirt Modified 
Count - Parma Womp Brass/ Sealed Deathstar /Champion T-Bird









We moved over to the Hillclimb for BOX & SPEC 12's. In SPEC 12, Matt Boman was 
"bad fast". He was able to dominate the event setting fast lap (3.024) and best segment (35) taking the win over Steve Bowman and Craig Brubaker. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - SPEC 12: *
Matt - Koford "Beuf"/Koford-Koford/PSE Demon 
Steve - Koford "Beuf"/ProSlot - ProSlot/Outisight Viper 
Craig - Parma OLD/Mura - Mura/Outisight Vette 









In BOX 12, Kenny Holton was quick enough to tie Jeff Cox for best segment (38) and fast lap (2.884), but stripped a spur in a crash and lost many laps making repairs. He did hang on for second as Nathan Fugeberg and the rest of the field also had mechanical problems 

*TECHNICAL INFO - BOX 12: *
Jeff - Koford "Beuf"/RedFox - Koford/Outisight Vette 
Kenny - Koford "Beuf"/Cahoza(?) - Koford/PSE Phantom 
Nathan - Slick-7 Vampire/Koford - Koford/????









The GTP cars were separated into "Sealed" and "Unsealed" classes. Both races were runaways for their respective winners, though the lap times and totals were similar for the two. Matt Boman took his third win of the night in the "Unsealed" race over Bill Colvard and Kenny Holton. Matt also had fast lap (3.742) and best segment (30). 

*TECHNICAL INFO - "Unsealed" GTP* 
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS 
Bill - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot "Asian"/Outisight Bentlee HS 
Kenny - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS 









In the "Sealed" race, Aaron Rothstein got his second win of the night in dominating fashion as he ran best segment (30) and edged Bob Rondinone by .06 for fast lap. Bob was second with Billy Rouse completing the podium. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - "Sealed" GTP *
Aaron - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/Speedville AR-1 
Bob - Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D /Outisight Bentlee HS 
Billy Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D /Outisight Bentlee HS 









VINTAGE cars (once again our largest field) were the final race of the evening. I want to thank Liz Whitney and Billy Rouse for staying to marshal this race and Aaron Rothstein who stayed to race which meant Nathan and Steve Fugelberg "got to" stay and marshal as well! We ran this one as a round robin so we were constantly monitoring the "laps averaged" screen between segments to see who was where. For most of the race, it looked like Matt Boman was going to get his fourth win of the night. His Falcon-7 slowed late in the event dropping him to 7th. In the final segment, Count Gibson did just what he had to and edged Bill Colvard for the win. Kenny Holton took his fourth podium of the night finishing third. Count, Bill, Kenny, Aaron, Matt and Bob Rondinone all tied for best segment (27) while Aaron set fast lap (4.272), just .009 faster than Count, Bill, Kenny and Matt who all ran the exact same time. 

*TECHNICAL INFO: *
Count - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon-7/JK Porsche 908 Can-Am 
Bill - JK X-24/Falcon-7/JK Lola 280 Can-Am 
Kenny – JK X-24/Falcon-7/JK Lola T-70 GT







 

We hope to see you at theRaceway.biz soon. It's a great time to start slot car racing if you're considering it, or get back to it if you've been away for a while. Remember, we have added 4-1/2" cars to the program to help you prepare for the . . . . . . . .

_*FLORIDA SHORT TRACK SUMMER SHOOTOUT

coming June 20th at theRaceway.biz. ​*_
HAPPENING SOON: 

*EVERY THURSDAY at theRaceway.biz* - "TEST & TUNE" 5:00 - 9:00 p.m. Race all three tracks all evening only $10 

*EVERY SATURDAY at theRaceway.biz* - Regular Saturday evening racing program. Store opens at 3:00p.m.. Race Program begins at 6:00; BOX & SPEC 12's/GTP/WOMPS/VINTAGE

****JUNE 20TH 6:00 p.m.: theRaceway.biz - Cocoa, FL.****​


FLORIDA SUMMER SHORT TRACK SHOOTOUT 

-WOMPS, 4-1/2" STOCK CARS, S.R.O.C., 
all on the Oval, VINTAGE program if time permits

(All classes will be separated into Amateur and Experienced)​

DON'T FORGET THE REGULAR WEEKLY RACES AT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY! 

(Go to http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on FLA SLOT RACING to see a list of all Florida raceways, their weekly race programs and the Florida MY SERIES, F.H.O.R.A. and FVSRA schedules) 

http://www.theRaceway.biz 
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1) 
Cocoa, FL 32922 
(321) 639-4692 
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - theRaceway - June 13, 2009*

*THREE-PETE REPEAT FOR MATT BOMAN​* 
COCOA, FL (13 JUNE 09) - Twenty-four entries signed in for 4-1/2" STOCK CAR, WOMP, GTP and VINTAGE RACING this past Saturday including first time racers John Davis from Lakeland and local Oscar Mujica. Oscar's mom owns the party supply store next to theRaceway.biz and he and his younger brother Darion have had cars for quite some time, but this was the first time either of them entered a race. We may see them both in the Amateur Womp race at next Saturday's FLORIDA SHORT TRACK SUMMER SHOOTOUT.

We began the evening with 4-1/2" Stock Cars. Matt Boman led wire to wire setting fast lap (1.976) and best segment (42) to take his first win of the night. Bob Rondinone (with a Matt Boman loaner) was second and Rick Smolka (with a Jeff Gross loaner) completed the podium

TECHNICAL INFO:
Matt - Champion Turbo-Flex/SpeedFX-ProSlot/Parma COT
Bob - JK Scorpion 2/Parma Deathstar/Parma T-Bird
Rick - JK Cheetah-7/Parma Sealed Deathstar/JK Toyota











We stayed on the Oval for WOMPS. Rick Smolka stayed close to Matt Boman for the first two segments, then began to fade - but just a bit. He stayed second until very late in the race when Jeff Gross drove around him. Rick finished third, securing his second podium of the night. Matt dominated this one, also setting fast lap (2.203) and best segment (39) 

TECHNICAL INFO:
Matt - Parma Womp Brass/Sealed Deathstar/Champion Pavement Modified
Jeff - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Rino Monte Carlo
Rick - Parma Womp Brass/Sealed Deathstar/Champion Dirt Modified











This week, everyone in GTP chose to run an "all-Asian" motor, allowing us to run everyone in a single main. We did use the "crazy lanes' format for the sake of marshalling, so we were monitoring the "laps averaged" screen to keep up with who was where. The lap times were very close among the field . Steve Bowman stayed the cleanest and took the win over Matt Boman. Bill Colvard completed the podium. Bob Rondinone set fast lap (3.843). Those four shared best segment honors (29).

TECHNICAL INFO - GTP
Steve - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - Sealed Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - Sealed Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Bill - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - Sealed 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS











VINTAGE cars (once again our largest field) took to the track for the final race of the evening. We ran this one as a "crazy lanes round robin" so we were again monitoring the "laps averaged" screen between segments to see who was where. Matt Boman started at the top and stayed there to get his third win of the night. He dominated this one too, setting fast time (4.225) and best segment (28). Bill Colvard got his second podium of the night as did Bob Rondinone. 

TECHNICAL INFO:
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon-7/JK Ti-22 Can-Am
Bill - JK X-24/Falcon-7/JK Ti-22 Can-Am
Bob - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon-7/JK Lola T-70 GT











Remember, the FLORIDA SHORT TRACK SUMMER SHOOT OUT is NEXT SATURDAY the 20th! TheRaceway.biz will open at 3:00, Oval track will be turned on for open practice at 5:00, with the racing program starting at 6:00. 
Please be here EARLY! 


HAPPENING SOON: 

EVERY THURSDAY at theRaceway.biz - "TEST & TUNE" 5:00 - 9:00 p.m. Race all three tracks all evening only $10 

EVERY SATURDAY at theRaceway.biz - Regular Saturday evening racing program. Store opens at 3:00p.m.. Race Program begins at 6:00; BOX & SPEC 12's/GTP/WOMPS/VINTAGE

****NEXT SATURDAY! 6:00 p.m.: theRaceway.biz - Cocoa, FL. FLORIDA SUMMER SHORT TRACK SHOOTOUT
-WOMPS, 4-1/2" STOCK CARS, S.R.O.C., all on the Oval, (VINTAGE program if time permits)****
(WOMP and 4-1/2" classes will be separated into Amateur and Expert)

DON'T FORGET THE REGULAR WEEKLY RACES AT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY!

(Go to www.theRaceway.biz and click on FLA SLOT RACING to see a list of all Florida raceways, their weekly race programs and the Florida MY SERIES, F.H.O.R.A. and FVSRA schedules)

www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Visit www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - theRaceway - June 27th, 2009*

*TAWNEY TAKES TWO 

LANDRY "BRINGS THE PAIN"*​

*COCOA, FL* (27 JUNE 09) - Twenty entries signed in for WOMP, GP-12, GTP and VINTAGE RACING this past Saturday including first time racer Joe Hemmas. Joe visited the store earlier in the week and decided to take the plunge Saturday afternoon. He picked up a JK VINTAGE RTR, secured a loaner controller, entered and finished his first race that evening. 

We started on the Oval with WOMPS. Bob Rondinone jumped to a big lead early then held off a late charge by Matt Boman to take a three lap win. Matt did everything except win, setting fast lap (2.1333) and best segment (40). Ian Landry finished third. 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Bob - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo
Matt - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Taurus
Ian - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Taurus









We had three Group 12 racers on hand and ran a "fun race" to allow them to lay down some rubber for us on the just cleaned Hillclimb and shake their cars down to prepare for the My Series event that will take place at theRaceway.biz on July 11th. This time Terry had chronic motor problems allowing Juan an easy win among the "BOX-12" cars. Matt Boman was running a "SPEC-12" car and, heat after heat, was just as fast as the less restricted cars. He best lap was only .05 seconds off Juan's best and his best segment only a lap shy. 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Juan - Koford "Beuf"/Red Fox - ProSlot(?)/ProFormance Z-28
Matt - Koford "Beuf"/Koford - Koford/PSE Demon (not a SPEC legal body, but Matt has an O/S Viper ready for the 11th)
Terry - Koford "Beuf"/Red Fox - ProSlot/Outisight Vette 









A smallish GTP field prompted us to use the "crazy lanes' format for the sake of marshalling, so we were monitoring the "laps averaged" screen to keep up with who was where. The lap times were very close among the field, and the finish was decided mostly by attrition. Terry Tawney was the only entrant to have no problems and took an easy win over Bill Colvard. Even third place finisher, Ian Landry, lost his motor in the last segment, but had enough of a cushion to hold of the rest of the field. Terry had best segment (30) and edged Matt Boman for fast lap (3.726). 

*TECHNICAL INFO - GTP*
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Bill - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Ian - JK Cheetah 7 / SpeedFX Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS









VINTAGE cars (once again our largest field) took to the track for the final race of the evening. We ran this one as a "crazy lanes round robin" so we were again monitoring the "laps averaged" screen between segments to see who was where. Terry Tawney started at the top and stayed there to get his second win of the night. He dominated this one too, setting fast time (4.163) and best segment (29). Bill Colvard got his second podium of the night and Matt Boman secured his third. Ian Landry in his first VINTAGE race (meaning the first time he's raced our Hillclimb backwards) did a great Kenny Holton impersonation by "bringing the pain" to just about everyone during the main. There were no hard feelings, we are all happy to have Ian as part of the program at theRaceway.biz. He will be missed when he heads back to Virginia later in the summer. 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Terry - Kelly Steel/Falcon-7/JK Ti-22 Can-Am
Bill - JK X-24/Falcon-7/JK Ti-22 Can-Am
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon-7/JK Ti-22 Can-Am









HAPPENING SOON: 

THIS COMING FRIDAY JULY 3rd: FREE TRACK TIME from 5:00 p.m. to 7:30. We will move our Saturday night program to Friday at 7:30 as we will be closed this Saturday the 4th. This adustment is for THIS WEEK ONLY because of the holiday. If you can make it, great! If not have a great Independence Day! 

*JULY 11th *- My Series '09 Race #6. theRaceway.biz. Store will open at 8:00a.m.. Racing starts at 9:30 with Amateur GTP

*JULY 18TH* - F.H.O.R.A. '09 Race #5. theRaceway.biz. Store will open at 10:00a.m.. Racing starts at Noon with Super Stock. We will have our regular Saturday night program following the H.O. races.

*JULY 19TH* - F.V.S.R.A. Summer/Fall '09 Race #1. theRacewaybiz. Store will open at 10:00 a.m.. Racing will begin at Noon with D-3's.

DON'T FORGET THE REGULAR WEEKLY RACES AT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY!

(Go to http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on FLA SLOT RACING to see a list of all Florida raceways, their weekly race programs and the Florida MY SERIES, F.H.O.R.A. and FVSRA schedules)

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## 69Stang

Sounds like a great event, your reporting and orginization (sp?) is remarkable! Thank you so much for the pics, It is a blast for a newbe like me just to look at the cars! WOW!


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Race Results - The Raceway - July 3rd, 2009*

*BOWMAN TAKES TWO *​ 
*COCOA, FL *(03 JULY 09) - Forteen entries signed in for WOMP, GTP and VINTAGE RACING this past Saturday including first time racers German Candelario and Russell Cordle. German has been visiting with us for some time but this was the first time he entered a race. He just purchased an Orange track and will soon open a raceway in Orlando. Russel was visiting from Merrietta, GA where his dad and uncle own a raceway (CMS Hobbies). He and German were both able to score podium finishes in GTP. 

We started on the Oval with WOMPS. Terry Tawney led early and large. Bill Colvard was able to chase him down and the two were tied going to the final segment. Bill had the mistaken notion that WOMPS handle the same lap after lap - BIG MISTAKE! Terry motored off in the final segment to take a comfortable win. Steve Bowman ran a great last segment and almost caught the faltering Bill Colvard, but had to settle for third. Bill and Steve tied for best segment (40) and Terry set fast lap (2.093). 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Terry - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Champion Dirt Modified
Bill - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Taurus
Steve - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo







 
GTP was our largest field of the night, and times were very close as only .33 seconds separated the fastest car from the slowest. Most interesting to me, in the final segment, everyone ran the same number of laps and they were all within a lap of Steve Bowman and Russel Cordle's best segment total (26). Steve just edged Russel for fast lap (4.117) Steve took the win over German Candelario with Russel third. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - GTP*
Steve - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
German - Champion Turbo-Flex/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Russel - Kelly all-steel/ SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/PSE Caddy HD







 
VINTAGE cars were the final class of the night. Again this was a tight field with only .2 seconds separating the fastest from the "slowest". Steve Bowman took a tentative lead from the start and held it through halfway. John Davis took the point in the fifth segment. Steve got back on the lead lap in the sixth and he and John stayed on the same lap for the remainder of the race. Steve got his second win, and third podium of the night by about 1/3 lap. He also had best segment (24) and tied Joe Hammes (third place) and Ian Landry for fast lap (4.718)

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Steve - JK X-24/Falcon-7/JK Porsche 908 Can-Am
John - Champion Turbo-Flex/Falcon-7/JK Lola T-70
Joe - JK Cheetah 7/Falcon-7/JK Ti-22 










HAPPENING SOON:​ 
*JULY 11th *(NEXT SATURDAY!) -* MY SERIES '09 Race #6.* theRaceway.biz. Store will open at 8:00a.m.. Racing starts at 9:30 with Amateur GTP.

ALL MY SERIES RACERS: Please let me know if you plan on attending. Just respond to this e-mail with a "Yes, I'm planning on attending" or "No, I won't be able to make it". 

*JULY 18TH - F.H.O.R.A. '09 Race #5*. theRaceway.biz. Store will open at 10:00a.m.. Racing starts at Noon with Super Stock. We will have our regular Saturday night program following the H.O. races.

*JULY 19TH - F.V.S.R.A. Summer/Fall '09 Race #1.* theRaceway.biz. Store will open at 10:00 a.m.. Racing will begin at Noon with D-3's.

DON'T FORGET THE REGULAR WEEKLY RACES AT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY!

(Go to www.theRaceway.biz and click on FLA SLOT RACING to see a list of all Florida raceways, their weekly race programs and the Florida MY SERIES, F.H.O.R.A. and FVSRA schedules)

www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Visit www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

69Stang said:


> Sounds like a great event, your reporting and orginization (sp?) is remarkable! Thank you so much for the pics, It is a blast for a newbe like me just to look at the cars! WOW!



Thank you very much for your kind comments.

I try to let others see what we're doing. We have FUN doing what we do and hope that others can also find enjoyment in similar types of racing.

The Womp racing is just so much fun. Watching some very good racers have to work as hard as they do just to make these cars work as well as they do is quite interesting. When you have 27 entries for a Womp race, well you know that you must be doing something correctly.

If you ever get down in our neck of the woods, place be sure to drop by. We always have 'loaners' with us at all times.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Race Results - The Raceway - July 11, 2009*

*AN ACTUAL TIE!​* 
COCOA, FL (11 JULY 09) - We wrapped up the MY SERIES event at about 5:00p.m. Saturday evening but several racers had not had enough. Twenty additional entries stayed to race WOMPS, VINTAGE and tear up some more GTP cars! 

We started on the Oval with WOMPS. Bill Colvard led the first three segments. In the fourth, Count Gibson pulled even then led the fifth. Bill drove back around him in the sixth and held on for the win. While all this was going on, Ian Landry and Billy Rouse were swapping third spot. Bill ultimately won that battle. Best segment (39) and fast lap (2.202) were set by Count. 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Bill - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Taurus
Count - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo
Billy - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Rino Monte Carlo









GTP was up next, and the field was very fast as all but one car recorded a fast lap of 3.8 or better. Terry Tawney led Matt Boman by a lap after the first segment. He was able to pick up a little each segment and cruised to a comfortable win. Matt and Bob Rondinone, however, stayed close throughout the main with Matt ultimately getting the second spot. Terry dominated the event by also recording fast lap (3.679) and best segment (31) 

*TECHNICAL INFO - GTP*
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Bob - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - Sealed Super 16D/Outisight Bentlee HS









VINTAGE cars were the final class of the night. We separated the entries into Experienced and Amateur mains. In the Experienced main, we had the tightest race ever. Bill Colvard and Count Gibson were at the top of the "laps averaged" screen throughout the main. They finished on the same lap in the same section. As we were running a sit-out format, they were not both on the track at the end of the race. So we had our first official tie! The duo also tied for best segment (28) with Count recording fast lap (4.233). Terry Tawney secured the final podium position. 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Bill - JK X-24/Falcon-7/JK Ti-22 Can-Am
Count - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon-7/JK Lola 280 Can-Am
Terry - Champion Turbo-Flex Aluminum/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22 Can-Am









In the Amateur main, Ian Landry managed to get out to a 4-lap lead after two segments. Oscar Mujica picked up a lap or two occassionally, only to drop back again. Ian took the win, with Oscar holding off Billy Rouse for second. Oscar did record fast lap (4.390) and best segment (19). 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Ian - JK Cheetah 7/Falcon 7/JK Lola 280
Oscar - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70
Billy - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70  









HAPPENING SOON: 

THIS SATURDAY! (JULY 18TH) - F.H.O.R.A. '09 Race #5. theRaceway.biz. Store will open at 10:00a.m.. Racing starts at Noon with Super Stock. We will have our regular Saturday night program following the H.O. races.

THIS SUNDAY! (JULY 19TH) - F.V.S.R.A. Summer/Fall '09 Race #1. theRacewaybiz. Store will open at 10:00 a.m.. Racing will begin at Noon with D-3's. 

DON'T FORGET THE REGULAR WEEKLY RACES AT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY!

(Go to http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on FLA SLOT RACING to see a list of all Florida raceways, their weekly race programs and the Florida MY SERIES, F.H.O.R.A. and FVSRA schedules)

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*F.H.O.R.A. & Weekly Results - July 11, 2009*

*OFFUTT FAST BUT FRAIL

G-3's TAKE TWO*​
*COCOA, FL* (18 JULY 09) - This was the first of three events making up a long racing weekend at theRaceway.biz. It was made a bit longer as one of our A/C compressors failed late Friday evening. The repairman was nice enough to come out and diagnose the problem, but said he would be unable to install a new compressor until after the weekend. We still had one functioning a/c unit, and with the creative placement of some large fans, we managed to keep racing! 









Thirty-two entries signed in for FHORA '09 Race # 5. The program began with a healthy field of *SPEC STORM *racers. The racing was very close with Port St. John's Count Gibson edging Land O' Lake's Tiffany Garner for the win. First timer Joe Wisniski (Merritt Island) edged Lakeland's Sami Davis for the final podium position. Count also set the fast lap of the race on the WIZZARD BANZAI (3.402). 









The *PRO-AM SUPER STOCK *race was not as close. Orlando's Jimmie Parris drove his G-3 to a nine lap win over Darin Garner's STORM. Bill Colvard completed the podium and set fast lap (3.069). 

*EXPERT SUPER STOCK* was as close as it gets. Clayton St. Clair (Riverview) and Craig Reynolds ran off and his as the rest of the field raced for third. As it was a round robin affair, we were watching the "laps averaged" screen to see who was where. With one segment to go Clayton had finished his race and Craig needed 57 laps to catch him. Craig had been averaging 52, so it didn't look good. He did manage an impressive 56 in the final three minutes to fall a lap short of a tie. The big shocker was Craig didn't set fast lap, nor would he get a quick time on the day. Robbie Offutt set fast time (2.922) and Ed Delfin completed the podium. 

It was time to switch to the Poly-magnet cars. *6-OHM MODIFIED *was the largest field of the day. It was payback time. Bill Colvard avenged the 12 lap beatdown Jimmie Parris gave him in SUPER STOCK, by taking a 10-lap win over Jimmie. Bill also set fast lap (2.636) Tiffany Garner took the final podium position edging Count Gibson, who had nipped her in SPEC STORM. 

*EXPERT MODIFIED* was the final class of the HO event. Only five laps separated first from third when the checkers flew. Lakeland's Terry Flynn secured the second win of the day for a G-3. Summerfield's Ed Delfin was a close second and Clayton St Clair took his second podium of the day. Fast lap, once again, went to Robbie Offutt (2.300).

Several of the HO racers stayed around to participate on the 1/24 program Saturday evening, and they did very well. In the WOMP race, Steve Bowman (who puts equal effort into HO and 1/24) took an easy win, ran best segment (40) and tied Craig Reynolds for fast lap (2.187). Craig took second, one lap ahead of Bob Rondinone.

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Steve - Parma Brass/Sealed DeathStar/Parma Monte Carlo
Craig - Parma Brass/Sealed DeathStar/Parma Monte Carlo
Bob - Champion Thumper/Sealed DeathStar/Parma Monte Carlo









We wrapped up the day's racing with GTP cars. Craig Reynolds got his first win of the day as he ran trouble free to out-distance Clayton St. Clair. Craig had best segment (29) with Clayton setting fast lap (3.843). Oscar Mujica completed the podium.

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Craig - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Clayton - JK Cheetah 11/Speed FX - Parma S16-D arm/ "
Oscar - Champion Turbo-Flex/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/  "

HAPPENING SOON:

July 24th - 26th - Merritt Square Mall, Merritt Island - MODEL CAR SHOW. Have a look at what Brevard area builders are doing with "statics". Show co-ordinated by HOBBYTOWN of Melbourne.

*AUGUST 2nd* - John's Slot Car Garage, Riverview - VINTAGE RACING. Garage will open @ 10:00 a.m. Racing @ noon. All racing will be on the KING TRACK, normal direction. This is a special, stand alone event. No FVSRA points will be awarded. 

*AUGUST 8th* - Miracle Mile Raceways, Leesburg - My Series '09 Race #6. Store will open @ 8:00 a.m.. Program will begin with SPEC NASCAR classes @ 9:30 a.m.

*AUGUST 23rd* - The Race Place, Holly Hill - FVSRA SUMMER/FALL '09 Race #2. Store will open @ 10:00 a.m.. Racing begins @ noon. 

DON'T FORGET THE REGULAR WEEKLY RACES AT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY!

(Go to http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on FLA SLOT RACING to see a list of all Florida raceways, their weekly race programs and the Florida MY SERIES, F.H.O.R.A. and FVSRA schedules)

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Race Results - The Raceway - July 24th, 2009*

*COCOA, FL* (25 July 09) - Compared to the rest of the month, this was a quiet Saturday. We did see several new faces in the store and had some acitivity on the WIZZARD HO track. 

We also had our first NOVICE race in a long time. It was a true NOVICE event in that it was all of the participants' first race. Each NOVICE was assisted by an Experienced racer during the main so all they had to do was move their controller and concentrate on driving. Henry Picco led the first segment. Daulton Chouinard drew even for the next couple of segments. Steven Garritson drove around Daulton in the fourth. The interval between the top three changed very little for the rest of the main. Henry took the win and tied Daulton and Steven for best segment (14) with Daulton recording fast lap (5.383). All four cars were intact and running at the end of the main, turning more and faster laps in the final segment than in the first. 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Henry - JK Cheetah 7/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Steven - Champion Turbo-Flex/Sealed Parma 502/JK Sunoco Lola
Daulton - JK Cheetah 7/Falcon 7/JK Ultimate Peugeot HD
Chris Brown - JK Cheetah 7/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/JK Porsche 917







 
UPCOMING EVENTS:

*AUGUST 1st* - Ken's Classic Slots, Winter Park, FL 5:00p.m. - Monthly HO races. 

*AUGUST 2nd* - John's Slot Car Garage, Riverview, FL - VINTAGE RACES. This is a stand alone special event. Mike and Ken are trying to get something going on a weekly/monthly basis on the west coast. Contact Mike Wilson at [email protected] (Cocoa racers, we will need to swap our leads so our cars run in the "normal" direction).

*AUGUST 8th* - MIRACLE MILE RACEWAYS, Leesburg, FL - My Series '09 Race #7. Store will open @ 8:00a.m., racing begins @ 9:30 with SPEC NASCAR. SPEC NASCAR, SPEC 12, BOX-12 and EXPERT NASCAR are all scheduled to be run on the HILLCLIMB. Mike would like racer input on the GTP class. If you are planning on attenting and racing GTP, let Mike know if you would rather race them on the HILLCLIMB or COBRA. Contact Mike at [email protected]

*AUGUST 22nd* - OXFORD COMMUNITY CENTER, Oxford, FL - FHORA '09 Race #6. Track set-up and some practice will be Friday evening the 21st. Center will open @ 10:00a.m. Saturday with racing beginning @ noon

*AUGUST 23rd* - THE RACE PLACE, Holly Hill, FL - FVSRA SUMMER/FALL SERIES Race #2. (This event was originally scheduled for August 16th). The Race Place will open @ 10:00a.m. with racing beginning @ noon.

*EVERY THURSDAY* - theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - "Test & Tune" Race all evening, all three tracks for only $10. Two Family members only $15, three or more only $20.

*EVERY FRIDAY* - Miracle Mile Raceways, Leesburg, FL - 7:00 P.M. 4" Stock Cars on the Hillclimb. 1/8" axles, 48-pitch gears, Falcon 7 motors.

*EVERY SATURDAY*- theRacewaybiz, Cocoa, FL - 6:00 P.M. WOMPS ON THE OVAL/GTP/VINTAGE/SPEC & BOX 12.

*EVERY SATURDAY* - Phoenix Raceways, Jacksonville, FL 7:00 p.m. - 4" Stock Cars, 16-D's with Asian or FL SPEC arm. 

Visit http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on "FLA SLOT RACING" at the bottom of the home page to find a list of all Florida raceways, their addresses, phone numbers, and weekly racing activities. 

theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. Hwy 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
321 639-4692


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Race Results - The Raceway - August 1, 2009*

*FOUR RACES - 

FOUR WINNERS!​*

*COCOA, FL (01 AUG 09)* - Twenty-five entries signed in for WOMPS, GTP, BOX & SPEC-12 and VINTAGE racing this past Saturday evening.

We started on the Oval with a strong WOMP field. Strong enough that less than 7 laps separated first from fifth. Count Gibson led the first segment, then gave way to Bill Colvard. Bill managed to fend off attacks from Count, Bob Rondinone and Terry Tawney to secure a 3-1/2 lap victory. Count set fast lap (2.092) and finished third with Terry hanging on to second. Bill also ran best segment (39).

*TECHNICAL INFO WOMPS:*
Bill - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Taurus
Terry - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Champion Dirt Modified
Count - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo









We moved over to the Hillclimb and switched from the slowest and orneriest cars to the fastest and best handling. 

We combined the SPEC and BOX 12 cars into a single main, scoring them separately. In Box 12, it was all Jeff Cox. He set fast lap (2.850) and best segment (39) on his way to a comfortable win over Terry Tawney. Matt Boman was third. In the SPEC race, Count Gibson did the same thing running fast lap (3.179) and best segment (36) taking the win over Steve Bowman. 

*TECHNICAL INFO BOX 12:*
Jeff - Koford "Beuf"/Koford - Koford/Outisight Viper
Terry - Koford "Beuf"/Red Fox - ProSlot/Outisight Viper
Matt - Koford "Beuf"/Koford - ProSlot/Outisight Viper









*TECHNICAL INFO SPEC 12:*
Count - ProSlot 318 Tripod/Koford - Koford/Outisight Vette
Steve - Koford "Beuf"/ProSlot - ProSlot/Outisight Viper









GTP's were next. Nearly the entire field turned 3.8 or faster lap times during the race. With everyone having plenty of horsepower, it was a matter of keeping it clean. Terry Tawney did the "sweep" turning fast lap (3.679) and running best segment (31) to dominate the very fast field. Steve Bowman took the second spot with Matt Boman finishing third.

*TECHNICAL INFO GTP:*
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Steve - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS









The VINTAGE race was one of the best races I ever witnessed. Everyone was running consistent 4.2's and matching each other lap for lap, segment after segment. Matt Boman either had the lead or was tied for the lead every segment. His advantage was never more than a lap He and Steve Bowman were on the same lap for the final three segments. Steve was just a bit cleaner in the final segment to get the win by 1/3 of a lap. Matt defended second. Kenny Holton, Terry Tawney and Count Gibson were deadlocked for the final podium spot with Kenny getting it on track position. Kenny also set fast lap (4.171). Steve, Matt, Kenny and Count all tied for best segment (21). 

*TECHNICAL INFO VINTAGE:*
Steve - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Lola 280
Matt - Champion Steel/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22
Kenny - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70 









UPCOMING EVENTS:

*PLEASE NOTE: Racing starts at 9:30 this coming Saturday morning at Miracle Mile. Not at noon as was listed in at least one e-mail.*

*AUGUST 8th - MIRACLE MILE RACEWAYS, Leesburg, FL *- My Series '09 Race #7. Store will open @ 8:00a.m., racing begins @ 9:30 with SPEC NASCAR. SPEC NASCAR, SPEC 12, BOX-12 and EXPERT NASCAR are all scheduled to be run on the HILLCLIMB. Mike would like racer input on the GTP class. If you are planning on attending and racing GTP, let Mike know if you would rather race them on the HILLCLIMB or COBRA. Contact Mike at [email protected]

*AUGUST 22nd - OXFORD COMMUNITY CENTER, Oxford, FL* - FHORA '09 Race #6. Track set-up and some practice will be Friday evening the 21st. Center will open @ 10:00a.m. Saturday with racing beginning @ noon

*AUGUST 23rd - THE RACE PLACE, Holly Hill, FL* - FVSRA SUMMER/FALL SERIES Race #2. (This event was originally scheduled for August 16th). The Race Place will open @ 10:00a.m. with racing beginning @ noon.

*EVERY WEDNESDAY* - Miracle Mile Raceways, Leesburg, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Cars on the Cobra. 1/8" axles, 48-pitch gears, Falcon 7 motors.

*EVERY THURSDAY* - theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - "Test & Tune". Race all evening, all three tracks for only $10. Two Family members only $15, three or more only $20.

*EVERY FRIDAY* - Miracle Mile Raceways, Leesburg, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Cars on the Hillclimb. 1/8" axles, 48-pitch gears, Falcon 7 motors.

*EVERY SATURDAY*- theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - 6:00p.m. - WOMPS ON THE OVAL/GTP/VINTAGE/SPEC & BOX 12.

*EVERY SATURDAY* - Phoenix Raceways, Jacksonville, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Car, 16-D's with Asian or FL SPEC arm.

Visit http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on "FLA SLOT RACING" at the bottom of the home page to find a list of all Florida raceways, their addresses, phone numbers, and weekly racing activities. 

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Race Results - The Raceway - August 8, 2009*

*THREE MORE NEWBIES!*​
*COCOA, FL *(08 AUG 09) - With the August MY SERIES race taking place in Leesburg, some of our Saturday "regulars" were away. We did, however, have a healthy number of newer racers including three first timers. Katelyn and Charlie Stiles and Stephanie Garrison turned their first laps with us. 

In the Novice main, Ed Thompson led from the beginning to take a comfortable win. Dalton Chouinard, Charlie Stiles and Steven Garrison put on a great show for second with Dalton getting the position. Steven struggled on red allowing Charlie to get around him and just hang on to third. Ed ran best segment (16) with Dalton getting fast lap (5.061). 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Ed - JK Cheetah 7/Falcon 7/PSE Caddy HD
Dalton - JK Cheetah 7/Falcon 7/JK Ultmate Peugeot HD
Charlie - JK Cheetah 7/Falcon 7/JK Ferrari 312 







 

Notable performances by Cocoa based racers at the My Series event in Leesburg:
(note - there is one race left in the series)

Terry Tawney:
3rd in Experienced Spec Stock Car. Leads Series
2nd in Experienced GTP. Leads sSeries
4th in Open Stock Car. Leads Series
Won Box 12. Leads Series

Bob Rondinone:
6th in Amateur Stock Car. 2nd in Series
6th in Amateur GTP. 3rd in Series

Kenny Holton:
2nd in Amateur GTP. Leads Series
4th in Box 12. 3rd in Series

Matt Boman
2nd in Open Stock Car. 3rd in Series
Won Spec 12. 3rd in Series
3rd in Box 12. 3rd in Series

Jeff Cox
5th in Box 12. 2nd in Series

UPCOMING EVENTS:

*AUGUST 22nd *- OXFORD COMMUNITY CENTER, Oxford, FL - FHORA '09 Race #6. Track set-up and some practice will be Friday evening the 21st. Center will open @ 10:00a.m. Saturday with racing beginning @ noon

*AUGUST 23rd *- THE RACE PLACE, Holly Hill, FL - FVSRA SUMMER/FALL SERIES Race #2. (This event was originally scheduled for August 16th). The Race Place will open @ 10:00a.m. with racing beginning @ noon.

*EVERY WEDNESDAY* - Miracle Mile Raceways, Leesburg, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Cars on the Cobra. 1/8" axles, 48-pitch gears, Falcon 7 motors.

*EVERY THURSDAY* - theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - "Test & Tune". Race all evening, all three tracks for only $10. Two Family members only $15, three or more only $20.

*EVERY FRIDAY* - Miracle Mile Raceways, Leesburg, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Cars on the Hillclimb. 1/8" axles, 48-pitch gears, Falcon 7 motors.

*EVERY SATURDAY*- theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - 6:00p.m. - WOMPS ON THE OVAL/GTP/VINTAGE/SPEC & BOX 12

*EVERY SATURDAY* - Phoenix Raceways, Jacksonville, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Car, 16-D's with Asian or FL SPEC arm. 

Visit http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on "FLA SLOT RACING" at the bottom of the home page to find a list of all Florida raceways, their addresses, phone numbers, and weekly racing activities. 

theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Race Results - The Raceway - August 15, 2009*

*MATT BOMAN IS FAST

STEVE BOWMAN IS CLOSE

TERRY TAWNEY TAKES 'EM ALL (AGAIN)*​
*COCOA, FL (15 AUG 09*) - Our car count was much improved over the past two weeks as eighteen signed in to race WOMPs, GTPs and VINTAGE cars this past Saturday evening. Unfortunately, our Novice racers had other activities scheduled, but we hope to see them back soon. 

As is customary, we began with WOMPs on the Oval. Terry Tawney jumped out to a three lap lead after one segment and stretched it to as many as nineteen before Steve Bowman made a late charge to close the gap to five. Matt Boman completed the podium and set fast lap (2.140). Steve and Terry tied for best segment (39). Steve and Terry's chassis were switched in the photo, so the technical info will not agree with the picture.

*TECHNICAL INFO WOMPS:*
Terry - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Champion Dirt Modified
Steve - Parma Brass/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo
Matt - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Taurus









GTP's were next. Once again, we had an extremely fast field. Everyone also ran very clean with the outcome the result largely of mechanical hiccups. Terry Tawney had no problems at all and did the "sweep" turning fast lap (3.742) and running best segment (31) to dominate the event. Bill Colvard took the second spot with Steve Bowman finishing third.

*TECHNICAL INFO GTP:*
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Bill - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Steve - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS









VINTAGE cars completed the evening. Although Terry Tawney took his third win of the night, the race was very close with "racing luck" determining much of outcome. Only three laps separated second from sixth with five racers sharing best segment honors - Terry Tawney, Kenny Holton (3rd), Steve Bowman (2nd), Bob Rondinone and Matt Boman all had 21 lap segments. Matt once again turned fast lap (4.163). 

*TECHNICAL INFO VINTAGE:*
Terry - Kelly Steel/Falcon 7/JK Ti - 22
Steve - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Porsche 908 Can Am
Kenny - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon 7/JK Ti - 22 











UPCOMING EVENTS:​
*THIS SATURDAY! AUGUST 22nd* - OXFORD COMMUNITY CENTER, Oxford, FL - FHORA '09 Race #6. Track set-up and some practice will be Friday evening the 21st. Center will open @ 10:00a.m. Saturday with racing beginning @ noon

*THIS SUNDAY! AUGUST 23rd* - THE RACE PLACE, Holly Hill, FL - FVSRA SUMMER/FALL SERIES Race #2. (This event was originally scheduled for August 16th). The Race Place will open @ 10:00a.m. with racing beginning @ noon.

*EVERY WEDNESDAY* - Miracle Mile Raceways, Leesburg, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Cars on the Cobra. 1/8" axles, 48-pitch gears, Falcon 7 motors.

*EVERY THURSDAY* - theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - "Test & Tune". Race all evening, all three tracks for only $10. Two Family members only $15, three or more only $20.

*EVERY FRIDAY* - Miracle Mile Raceways, Leesburg, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Cars on the Hillclimb. 1/8" axles, 48-pitch gears, Falcon 7 motors.

*EVERY SATURDAY*- theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - 6:00p.m. - WOMPS ON THE OVAL/GTP/VINTAGE/SPEC & BOX 12.

*EVERY SATURDAY* - Phoenix Raceways, Jacksonville, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Car, 16-D's with Asian or FL SPEC arm. 

- - - SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY - - -​ 
Visit http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on "FLA SLOT RACING" at the bottom of the home page to find a list of all Florida raceways, their addresses, phone numbers, and weekly racing activities. 

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Race Results - The Raceway - August 22, 2009*

*THREE RACES, 

THREE WINNERS!*​ 
*COCOA, FL *(22 AUG 09) - Car count has remained steady over the past three weeks. Fifteen signed in to race WOMPs, GTPs and VINTAGE cars this past Saturday evening. 
As is customary, we began with WOMPs on the Oval. Count Gibson and Bob Rondinone swapped the the lead during the first half of the race and were tied after five segments. Bob's car had trouble holding the bank in the middle lanes and allowed Count to get away for the win. Kenny Holton finished third in a rare WOMP appearance. Count turned fast lap (2.140) and shared best segment with Bob (38).

*TECHNICAL INFO WOMPS:*
Count - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo
Bob - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo
Kenny - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Taurus









GTP's were next. Once again, we had an extremely fast field. Terry Tawney, Bill Colvard, Matt Boman and Bob Rondinone took tuns at the point. Terry made fewer mistakes over the final three segments to secure the win. Bill edged Matt by a lap for second. Matt took home fast lap (3.687) and share best segment (30) with Bill and Terry.

*TECHNICAL INFO GTP:*
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Bill - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS









VINTAGE cars completed the evening. Matt Boman led the first segment and was gained about 1/2 lap per segment for the rest of the main to take a five lap win over Count Gibson. Three laps back,Terry Tawney and Kenny Holton were tied for third with Terry getting the spot based on track position. Matt and Count tied for best segment (28) with Count and Kenny sharing fast lap (4.226). 

*TECHNICAL INFO VINTAGE:*
Matt - Champion Turbo-Flex Steel/Falcon 7/JK Ti - 22
Count - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon 7/JK Lola 280 Can Am
Terry - Champion Turbo-Flex Aluminum 11/Falcon 7/JK Ti - 22









*UPCOMING EVENTS:*​
*EVERY TUESDAY* - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - 7:00p.m. - VINTAGE and BRM on the Road Course

*EVERY WEDNESDAY* - Miracle Mile Raceways, Leesburg, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Cars on the Cobra. 1/8" axles, 48-pitch gears, Falcon 7 motors.

*EVERY THURSDAY* - theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - "Test & Tune". Race all evening, all three tracks for only $10. Two Family members only $15, three or more only $20.

*EVERY THURSDAY* - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - WOMPS and 4 1/2" Stock Cars on the Oval.

*EVERY FRIDAY* - Miracle Mile Raceways, Leesburg, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Cars on the Hillclimb. 1/8" axles, 48-pitch gears, Falcon 7 motors.

*EVERY SATURDAY* - theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - 6:00p.m. - WOMPS ON THE OVAL/GTP/VINTAGE/SPEC & BOX 12.

*EVERY SATURDAY* - Phoenix Raceways, Jacksonville, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Car, 16-D's with Asian or FL SPEC arm. 

*- - - SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY - - -*​
Visit http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on "FLA SLOT RACING" at the bottom of the home page to find a list of all Florida raceways, their addresses, phone numbers, and weekly racing activities. 
http://www.theRaceway.biz

1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - The Raceway - August 29, 2009*

*THREE RACES, 

THREE WINNERS!*​
*COCOA, FL (29 AUG 09)* - Car count doubled this week. Many thanks to Steve Bowman and his "crew". They comprised 1/3 of the thirty sign-ins to race WOMPs, 12's, GTPs and VINTAGE cars this past Saturday evening. As is customary, we began with WOMPs on the Oval. Count Gibson, Steve Bowman, Craig Reynolds and Bob Rondinone all spent time at or near the point for most of the main. Steve and Bob were both able to stay close to the point, but Bill Colvard drove around everyone in the final two segments to get his third straight win in the class. Craig Reynolds set fast lap (2.140) and had best segment (40).

*TECHNICAL INFO - WOMPS:*
Bill - Parma Brass/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo
Steve- Parma Brass/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo
Bob - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo







 
We moved over to the Hillclimb to run the NOVICE class. It is certainly encouraging to see this class once again become semi-regular. 

It's especially gratifying to see the racing close and the participants driving well enough so that everyone finishes with the cars running as fast at the end of the main as at the beginning. Charlie Stiles got his first win (in his first race) by three laps over Daulton Chouinard. Katelyn Stiles and Steven Garrison were on the same lap for third with Katelyn getting the final Podium spot by about half a lap. Charlie also ran fast lap (4.944) and tied Stephanie Garrison and Daulton for best segment (15).

*TECHNICAL INFO - NOVICE:* 
Charlie: JK Cheetah 7/Falcon 7/JK Ultimate Peugeot HD
Daulton: JK Cheetah7/Falcon 7/JK Ultimate Peugeot HD
Katelyn: JK Cheetah 7/Falcon 7/ Outisight Bentlee HS









A small field of BOX and SPEC 12 took to the track next. Jeff Cox led the BOX 12 cars wire to wire. Count Gibson stayed close and looked to be the easy SPEC 12 winner until an apparent electrical problem slowed him late in the race. Once it was discovered the problem was with the track, it was too late for Count to guard the win. He did hang on to second with Steve Bowman taking the win. Count ran fast lap (3.132) and best segment (36). Jeff "dominated" the BOX 12 cars taking the win, setting fast time (2.796) and best segment (40). Matt Boman was second with Terry Tawney getting the final podium spot.

*TECHNICAL INFO - SPEC 12:*
Steve - Koford "Beuf"/ProSlot - ProSlot/Outisight Viper
Count - ProSlot 318-08/Koford - Koford/Outisight Vette









*TECHNICAL INFO - BOX 12*
Jeff - Koford "Beuf"/Koford - ProSlot/Outisight Viper
Matt - RJR/ProSlot - ProSlot/Outisight Viper
Terry - Koford "Beuf"/Red Fox - ProSlot/Outisight Viper









GTP's were next. Once again, we had an extremely fast field. The race, however, was just plain strange. It seemed everyone had some little gremlin that took them off the track momentarily. Matt Boman had the fewest hiccups and took the win and tied Terry Tawney for best segment (30). Terry was third, just edging Oscar Mujica by a lap, and ran fast lap (3.733). Bob Rondinone was just a lap ahead of that duo to take second. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - GTP:*
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Bob - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-/Outisight Bentlee HS









VINTAGE cars completed the evening. Bill Colvard and Terry Tawney were tied after the first segment. Bill's motor started to lay down and it was all he could do to manage a podium position. Even with Bill's motor slowing, it took Steve Boman until segment six to catch him. Terry "dominated" the event running best segment (28) and just edged Matt Boman and Bob Rondinone by .01 seconds for fast lap (4.163)

*TECHNICAL INFO - VINTAGE:*
Terry - Champion Turbo-Flex Aluminum 11/Falcon 7/JK Ti - 22
Steve - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Lola 280 Can-Am
Bill - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22









_WEEKLY FLORIDA RACING:_​
EVERY TUESDAY - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - 7:00p.m. - VINTAGE and BRM on the Road Course

EVERY WEDNESDAY - Miracle Mile Raceways, Leesburg, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Cars on the Cobra. 1/8" axles, 48-pitch gears, Falcon 7 motors.

EVERY THURSDAY - theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - "Test & Tune". Race all evening, all three tracks for only $10. Two Family members only $15, three or more only $20.

EVERY THURSDAY - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - WOMPS and 4 1/2" Stock Cars on the Oval.

EVERY FRIDAY - Miracle Mile Raceways, Leesburg, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Cars on the Hillclimb. 1/8" axles, 48-pitch gears, Falcon 7 motors.

EVERY SATURDAY- theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - 6:00p.m. - WOMPS ON THE OVAL/GTP/VINTAGE/SPEC & BOX 12.

EVERY SATURDAY - Phoenix Raceways, Jacksonville, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Car, 16-D's with Asian or FL SPEC arm. 

- - - SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY - - -​ 
Visit http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on "FLA SLOT RACING" at the bottom of the home page to find a list of all Florida raceways, their addresses, phone numbers, and weekly racing activities. 

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - The Raceway - September 5, 2009*

*MATT BOMAN (NEARLY) PERFECT!*​ 
*COCOA, FL (05 SEPT 09) *- Car count was back down a bit this past Saturday, somewhat expected on Labor Day weekend. The eighteen that signed in for GTP, WOMPS, and VINTAGE racing was more than enough to insure a great time! We started with GTP's to allow time for a couple of additional racers to arrive late and still make the WOMP show. We used the "Crazy Lanes" format for GTP and VINTAGE which means we were contantly looking at the "laps averaged" screen between segments to see who was where. Matt Boman started and stayed at the top throughout this main. On his way to a comfortable win over Bill Colvard, he also set fast lap (3.679) and ran best segment (31). Marty Stanley, in his first GTP race at theRaceway in many months, took the final podium position.

*TECHNICAL INFO - GTP:*
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Bill - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Marty - Champion Turbo-Flex/Slotworks Super 16-/Outisight Bentlee HS







 
We moved over to the oval for WOMPS. By now Steve Bowman had time to get to theRaceway and get a couple of WOMPs ready. One for himself, and another for Danny Dickens who was visiting from Ft. Myers. Danny raced at Halifax years ago and had a box full of stuff, but no WOMPS. We enjoyed having Danny as part of the program and his wife, Chris, was good enough to help out in the turns. We tried - to no avail - to get her to race. She picked up a controller during practice and seemed more than competent! Kenny Holton and Steve Bowman spent equal time at the point with Matt Boman getting there for one segment. Ultimately Steve took the win, Matt was second (but had fast lap (2.140) and best segment (40)), and Bob Rondinone drove around Kenny in the final segment to take third by just a few feet. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - WOMPS:*
Steve- Parma Brass/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo
Matt - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo
Bob - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo







 
VINTAGE cars completed the evening. Matt Boman continued his assault by taking his second win of the night with his third fast time/best segment combination (4.163/28). There was a great race for the second spot among Steve Bowman, Bob Rondinone and Bill Colvard. Bill's motor laid down at about halfway and he switched cars taking himself out of the running. Steve got Bob for second, each getting their second podium finishes of the night. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - VINTAGE:*
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22
Steve - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Lola 280 Can-Am
Bob - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22







 
theRaceway.biz will be closed Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday for Labor Day and to allow our "staff" a mini vacation. We hope to see you for Half Price Test & Tune on Thursday and Friday and for our regular Saturday night racing program this weekend. 

Two items on the Florida Slot Racing's Calendar this weekend:
1)F.H.O.R.A. (H.O.) State Race Saturday at Ken's Classic Slots in Winter Park
2) My Series (1/24) State Race Saturday at Phoenix Raceways in Jacksonville

---DON'T FORGET YOUR LOCAL WEEKLY RACING PROGRAM!---​ 
www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd
Cocoa, FL 32922
321 639-4692
866 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - The Raceway - September 19, 2009*

*CHOUINARD, RONDINONE, TAWNEY 

ALL GET WINS*​
*COCOA, FL (19 SEPT 09)* - We enjoyed a healthy car count Saturday night as twenty-eight signed in for WOMP, NOVICE, GTP and VINTAGE RACING. We welcomed two new racers to the program as Jeff and Darrell Bennett found us online (thank you, Google!). There was a raceway at Mills & Virginia in Orlando I owned part of for about a year in the mid 1980's. Jeff and Darrell raced there when they were in elementary school! They now have a successful glass business in Orlando. Jeff mixed it up with the regulars in the WOMP main and they both tried racing on the Hillclimb in the Novice race. They have also made a trip or two to Leesburg, so we expect to see them getting more involved in our hobby in the coming months. 

We started the racing program on the Oval with WOMPS. Terry Tawney made a semi-rare appearance in the WOMP class. He led flag-to-flag, set fast time (2.195) and ran best segment (39). Count Gibson was just six laps back (not very much on our tight little oval) and Steve Bowman edged Bob Rondinone for third by a lap.

*TECHNICAL INFO - WOMPS:*
Terry - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Rino Gran Prix
Count- Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Champion Thunderbird
Steve- Parma Brass/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo









Steven Garrison and Daulton Chouinard put on a great show in the NOVICE main. They stayed on the same lap for the first three segments. Steven had a great segment to lead by four at halfway. Daulton came right back in the fifth to get back on the lead lap. Mechanical gremlins plagued Steven for the rest of the main, but he managed to defend second. Stephanie Garrison completed the podium and set fast lap (4.671). Daulton and Steven shared best segment honors (23)

*TECHNICAL INFO - NOVICE:*
Daulton - JK Cheetah 7/Falcon-7/Outisight Bentlee HS
Steven - JK Cheetah 7/Falcon-7/Outisight BMW
Stephanie - JK Cheetah 7/Falcon-7/Outisight Bentlee HS








It was good to see some familiar faces back racing as Spud Grounds and Dane Oliver dropped by to turn some very fast laps. They were the only racers besides Terry Tawney to break four seconds during the main. Terry, as he did in the WOMP main, led every segment, set fast lap (3.679) and ran best segment (31). Dane was second a lap ahead of Steve Bowman. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - GTP:*
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Dane - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Steve - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS







 
VINTAGE cars completed the evening. Dane Oliver put together a rocket and led the first segment. Count Gibson took over in the second. Bob Rondinone went to the front in the third and led the rest of the way. Steve Bowman got hooked up at about halfway to take second and his third podium of the night. Dane held on to third and missed fast lap (Bob - 4.273) by only .01 seconds. Count recorded best segment (27).

*TECHNICAL INFO - VINTAGE:*
Bob - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22
Steve - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Porche 908 Can-Am
Dane - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70









I want to take a line or two to say "THANK YOU" to everyone who has supported theRaceway.biz since we opened in October 2007. You know this would not be possible without you. We have our 2nd Anniversary party scheduled for Saturday November 14th. The tracks will be on all day, we'll have plenty of food, a big cake and a special racing program.. We hope you'll be able to drop by.

Remember: September is 1/2 price "Test & Tune" month at theRaceway.biz. Monday, Thursday & Friday you can run all evening - all three tracks - for only $5.00! Two family members only $7.50, three or more only $10.00! 


_WEEKLY FLORIDA RACING:_​
*EVERY TUESDAY *- The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - 7:00p.m. - VINTAGE and BRM on the Road Course

*EVERY WEDNESDAY* - Miracle Mile Raceways, Leesburg, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Cars on the Cobra. 1/8" axles, 48-pitch gears, Falcon 7 motors.

*EVERY THURSDAY* - theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - "Test & Tune". Race all evening, all three tracks for only $10. Two Family members only $15, three or more only $20.

*EVERY THURSDAY* - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - WOMPS and 4 1/2" Stock Cars on the Oval.

*EVERY FRIDAY* - Miracle Mile Raceways, Leesburg, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Cars on the Hillclimb. 1/8" axles, 48-pitch gears, Falcon 7 motors.

*EVERY SATURDAY*- theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - 6:00p.m. - WOMPS ON THE OVAL/GTP/VINTAGE/SPEC & BOX 12.

*EVERY SATURDAY* - Phoenix Raceways, Jacksonville, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Car, 16-D's with Asian or FL SPEC arm. 


*- - - SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY - - -*​
Visit http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on "FLA SLOT RACING" at the bottom of the home page to find a list of all Florida raceways, their addresses, phone numbers, and weekly racing activities.

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (Toll Free outside Brevard County, FL) 

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## SCSHobbies

EVERY Wednesday - Phoenix Raceways, Jacksonville, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" GT1, Felxi chassis, 16-D's with Asian or FL SPEC arm. ** Super Fun **

Thanks Marty I hope to see you around some time soon. Come up to Jax on a Wed night if you get a chance.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - The Raceway - September 26, 2009*

*FIVE RACES, 

FOUR WINNERS*​

*COCOA, FL (26 SEPT 09)* - Another healthy car count Saturday night as thirty-four signed in for WOMP, NOVICE, GTP, GROUP 12 and VINTAGE RACING. We welcomed another new racer as Brittany Watson participated in the WOMP and NOVICE programs. We welcomed back Dane Oliver and Dave McCabe as they mixed it up in the GTP and VINTAGE races. 

We started the racing program on the Oval with WOMPS. Bob Rondinone led the first segment by the narrowest of margins over Steve Bowman and Count Gibson. Steve took the point in the second with Bob and Count tied to his rear bumper for the rest of the main. Count got by Bob in the final segment for second. Steve won, Count had the best segment (38 laps) and Bob had fast lap (2.187). 

*TECHNICAL INFO - WOMPS:*
Steve- Parma Brass/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo
Count- Parma Brass/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo
Bob - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo









The Novice race had four new faces as Darien Mujica, Rebekah and Nancy Cox and Brittany Watson ran their first races in this class. Last week's runner-up, Steven Garrison, got the win this week as well as running best segment and edging Darien by .1 seconcs for fast lap. Rebekah took the final podium position.

*TECHNICAL INFO - NOVICE:*
Steven - JK Cheetah 7/Falcon-7/Outisight Bentlee HS
Darien - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Rebekah - JK Cheetah 7/Falcon-7/JK Ferrari 312









The GTP main was incredibly tight - for second through fifth positions. Terry Tawney put a lap and a half per segment on the field to win by 13 while running the best segment (32) and becoming the first racer to turn a 3-1/2 second lap during a GTP main. His fast lap was 3.523. Bill Colvard, Dane Oliver and Dave McCabe were all on the same lap for second. Track position gave Bill and Dane second and third respectively. The entire field ran laps at 4 seconds flat, with the top five all going 3.8 or faster. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - GTP:*
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Bill - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Dane - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS









We had a mixed field of BOX and SPEC 12 cars. Jeff Cox led the Box 12 main wire-to-wire but never by much. He did set fast lap (2.905) and ran best segment (41) but only bettered Kenny Holton by two laps for the win. Terry Tawney had chronic mechanical problems and finished a distant third. Steve Bowman was the best SPEC car and finished third over all and had best SPEC segment (34). Count Gibson broke an upright during the first segment, but was on the track long enough to set fastest SPEC lap (3.179).

*TECHNICAL INFO Group 12:*
Jeff - ????/Koford - Koford/Outisight Viper
Kenny - Slick 7 Vampire/Camen - ProSlot/Outisight Viper
Steve - Koford "Beuf"/ProSlot VIP - ProSlot/Outisight Viper









VINTAGE cars completed the evening. This was our largest class even though we ran it at the end of the program and the main started just after 10:00p.m. It was, once again, and incredibly tight race with only two laps separating first from third and eight laps covering the top five. Terry Tawney was just ahead of Bob Rondinone for his second win of the night. Count Gibson was third, his second podium of the night. Terry, Bob and Kenny Holton shared best segment honors (28) with Kenny setting fast lap (4.116). 

*TECHNICAL INFO - VINTAGE:*
Terry - Kelly Steel/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22
Bob - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22
Count - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70









I want to take a line or two to say "THANK YOU" to everyone who has supported theRaceway.biz since we opened in October 2007. You know this would not be possible without you. We have our 2nd Anniversary party scheduled for Saturday November 14th. The tracks will be on all day, we'll have plenty of food, a big cake and a special racing program. We hope you'll be able to drop by.

*WEEKLY FLORIDA RACING:*​
*EVERY TUESDAY* - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - 7:00p.m. - VINTAGE and BRM on the Road Course

*EVERY WEDNESDAY* - Phoenix Raceways, Jacksonville, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" GT1/LMP, 16-D's with Asian or FL SPEC arm. 

*EVERY THURSDAY* - theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - "Test & Tune". Race all evening, all three tracks for only $10. Two Family members only $15, three or more only $20.

*EVERY THURSDAY* - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - WOMPS and 4 1/2" Stock Cars on the Oval.

*EVERY SATURDAY*- theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - 6:00p.m. - WOMPS ON THE OVAL/GTP/VINTAGE/SPEC & BOX 12.

*EVERY SATURDAY* - Phoenix Raceways, Jacksonville, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Car, 16-D's with Asian or FL SPEC arm. 

_*- - - SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY - - -​*_
Visit http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on "FLA SLOT RACING" at the bottom of the home page to find a list of all Florida raceways, their addresses, phone numbers, and weekly racing activities. 

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (Toll Free outside Brevard County, FL) 

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - The Raceway - October 3, 2009*

*MATTBO TAKES TWO OF THREE​* 
*COCOA, FL (03 OCT 09)* - Only seventeen cars signed in Saturday night for WOMP, GTP, and VINTAGE RACING. 

We welcomed another new racer as Melanie Watson participated in the WOMP program. We are expecting a full house this coming Saturday night as several racers from Leesburg are coming to race 4" Stock Cars. Their 4" Stock Cars are basically our VINTAGE cars with a stock car body. Put a Stock Car Body on your VINTAGE racer and we'll race them on the Hillclimb. I'm sure several of them will put VINTAGE bodies and their Stock Cars to race VINTAGE with us. They have also expressed an interest in running GTP. Make sure you're part of the fun this coming Saturday night at theRaceway.biz

We started the racing program on the Oval with WOMPS. Bill Colvard led the first three segments followed closely by Steve Bowman and Rick Smolka. Steve took the point in the fourth segment as Count Gibson moved to third. Count got by Rick in the fifth for second. Rick was able to hold Bill off for the final podium spot. Steve won, had the best segment (39 laps) and set fast lap (2.203). 

*TECHNICAL INFO - WOMPS:*
Steve- Parma Brass/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo
Count- Parma Brass/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Monte Carlo
Rick- Parma Brass/Sealed Deathstar/Rino Monte Carlo









In the GTP main, Matt Boman led the first segment, fell to third in the second, then slowly began catching Steve Bowman and Bill Colvard as they traded the top spot. Matt got back to the front in the sixth segment and led the rest of the way. He had best segment (31) and shared fast lap (3.788) with Bill. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - GTP:*
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Steve - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16/Outisight Bentlee HS
Bill - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS









VINTAGE cars completed the evening. This class was all Matt Boman as he led every segment, set fast time (4.179) and ran best segment (28) to take his second win. Count Gibson scored his second runner up finish and Steve Bowman his third podium of the night. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - VINTAGE:*
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22
Count - JK Cheetah 11/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70
Steve - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Porsche 908 Can-Am









A big THANK YOU to Terry Tawney and Oscar Mujica who hung out all evening and marshalled for us. We all hope Oscars hand has healed. (He placed it on the track while marshalling and caught Steve Bowman's GTP car). Judi bandaged him up and, with Sunday to heal, he should be able to hold a pen or pencil as he returns to school today. 


_*WEEKLY FLORIDA RACING:*_​
*EVERY TUESDAY* - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - 7:00p.m. - VINTAGE and BRM on the Road Course

*EVERY WEDNESDAY* - Phoenix Raceways, Jacksonville, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" GT1/LMP, 16-D's with Asian or FL SPEC arm. 

*EVERY THURSDAY* - theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - "Test & Tune". Race all evening, all three tracks for only $10. Two Family members only $15, three or more only $20.

*EVERY THURSDAY* - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - WOMPS and 4 1/2" Stock Cars on the Oval.

EVERY SATURDAY- theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - 6:00p.m. - WOMPS ON THE OVAL/GTP/VINTAGE/SPEC & BOX 12.

*EVERY SATURDAY* - Phoenix Raceways, Jacksonville, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Car, 16-D's with Asian or FL SPEC arm.


- - - SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY - - -​ 
Visit http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on "FLA SLOT RACING" at the bottom of the home page to find a list of all Florida raceways, their addresses, phone numbers, and weekly racing activities. 

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (Toll Free outside Brevard County, FL) 

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - The Raceway - October 10, 2009*

LONG FLORIDA RACING DAY

LARGE FIELD - MANY NEW FACES

MIRACLE MILE UPDATE​ 
*COCOA, FL *(10 OCT 09) - The day actually started at The Race Place in Holly Hill where we handed out the 2009 My Series awards to the various class champions and raced WOMPS, 4-1/2" Cars, I.R.O.C.s. 

Local racer "Mr. Bill" Stuyvenberg took the WOMP win, followed by Dave Bryson and Count Gibson. Cory Borden had fast lap (2.625) and best segment (44). 

Dave moved up a spot in the 4-1/2" main taking the win over Terry Tawney, with "Mr. Bill" third. Terry ran fast lap (2.553) and best segment (46). 

When all the cars were the same, it was once again "Mr. Bill" at the point. 

He took a seven lap I.R.O.C. win over Count Gibson with Jeff Cox completing the podium (not bad for a wing-car guy).. Kenny Holton ran fast lap (3.146) with best segment honors being shared by "Mr. Bill", Count Gibson, Jeff Cox, Cory Borden and George Snyder (37). 

It was announced that the Track Owner's planning meeting for the 2010 My Series will be at The Race Place in Holly Hill at noon on Sunday November 1st. 

If you are a raceway owner, please plan on attending. If you are a racer who plans on supporting the 2010 My Series, make sure your raceway owner has your suggestions IN WRITING (or you can e-mail them to me).

Tentative schedule for My Series 2010 with all venues "to be determined":
January 9th, February 6th, March 13th, April 10th, and May 8th. 

Forty-five entries made the trip to theRaceway.biz for our Saturday night program. The evening included the usual WOMP, GTP, VINTAGE and NOVICE classes as well as the addition of 4" NASCAR/Falcon. We want to say "Welcome" to the following racers who participated in their first weekly program at theRaceway.biz:

Jeff Bennett & Geraldo Rodriquez (Orlando), Mark Ronhock (Claremont), Mark Petronaci (Rockledge), Kevin & Nick Klinger (Ocala), Bobby Beauchemin (Leesburg), Joe Winchell (Dade City), Jason Burnside (Tampa). Some are new racers, some were very experienced racers who chose this past Saturday as their first time to participate in our weekly program. We hope you all had a good time and will come back and visit soon.

We started the racing program on the Oval with WOMPS. This was a 9-car round robin affair so we kept an eye on the "laps averaged" screen to see who was where. H.O. racer/part time WOMP & 1/24 racer, Craig Reynolds was at the top of the board for the entire main. Not by much however, as Bill Colvard, driving a C-racer loaner, was only 1-1/2 laps back at the finish. Count Gibson completed the podium. Craig also set fast lap (2.140) and ran best segment (38).

*TECHNICAL INFO - WOMPS* (all racers used Parma Sealed Deathstar 16-D motors):
Craig - Champion Thumper/Champion Dirt Modified
Bill - Parma Brass/Parma Monte Carlo
Count- Parma Brass/Champion T-Bird









We then moved over to the Hillclimb to the evening's featured event; 4" NASCAR/Falcon. We separated the large group into two mains with the winner of the "B" advancing to the "A". Bobby Beauchemin led the first segment of the "B". German Candelario took over in the second and kept a solid lead through the sixth. Some bad racing luck resulted in the motor being knocked out of his car. He made the repairs and was able to stay on the podium. Bobby edged John Davis for the win. Bobby shared fast lap (4.546) with German and best segment (25) with John Davis. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - 4" B-Main *(All racers used JK Products Falcon 7 motors):
Bobby - JK - X24/Parma Intrepid
John - Mossetti/JK Toyota
German - JK Cheetah 11/JK Toyota









In the "A", Steve Bowman led the first segment, then broke his car and fell all the way back. Terry Tawney, Jason Burnside and Count Gibson were tied after the second segment and they all finished on the same lap. Terry got count by 3 inches for the win with Jason two sections back for third. Bobby Beauchemin ran two more laps in the "A" than he did in the "B" to take fourth. Count ran fast lap (4.288) and shared best segment (27) with Terry. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - 4" A-Main* (All racers used JK Products Falcon 7 motors):
Terry - Kelly Steel/Parma Taurus
Count - JK Cheetah 11/Parma Taurus
Jason - Champion Turbo-Flex (aluminum?)/Parma Taurus









We put the NOVICEs on the track next. This one was all Bob Giles. He took the win, set fast time (4.781) and ran best segment (17). _Stephanie Garrison edged her husband Steven for second. _ 

*TECHNICAL INFO - NOVICE *(All racers used JK Products Falcon 7 motors):
Bob - JK Cheetah 11/JK Lola 280 Can Am
Stephanie - JK Cheetah 7/Outisight Bentlee HS
Steven - JK Cheetah 7/Outisight BMW









The GTP main was a 10-car round robin affair featuring a very fast field (all the cars ran 3.9 or better). It looked like our WOMP winner Craig Reynolds was going to get a podium in the evenings fastest class as well. In the final segment, Steve Bowman drove around to edge Craig for third. Terry Tawney took the win followed by Matt Boman. Matt and Terry shared best segment (31) and fast lap (3.679). I apologize for not having a photo, it somehow got "lost" between loading into my computer and completing this report.

*TECHNICAL INFO - GTP:*
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Steve - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS

VINTAGE cars completed the evening. Steve Bowman started fast again, leading the first segment. In the second, he snapped his guide flag (and, no doubt, bent a few things). He wrenched on the car for the rest of the main, but couldn't get back to a podium spot. Bobby Beauchemin ran steady to take the win over Joe Winchell. Jason Burnside got fast at the end of the main; set fast time (4.164) and best segment (27) but it was too little too late as he finished third. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - VINTAGE* (all cars used JK Products Falcon 7 motors):
Bobby - JK Cheetah 11/JK Ti-22
Joe - JK X-24/JK Sunoco Lola 
Jason - Champion Turbo-Flex Aluminum/JK Ti-22







 

*MIRACLE MILE UPDATE:* Mike and Teresa would like to re-open in the next 60 days. They are exploring some different financing options and would still like to sell their COBRA track to help raise the capitol needed to re-open. 352 253-2369

*ANOTHER TRACK FOR SALE:* German (pronounced Herman) Candelario has a 110' Orange track with power supply and scoring system. $2900 OBO. Track is in Orlando. [email protected]

*WEEKLY FLORIDA RACING:*​
*EVERY TUESDAY* - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - 7:00p.m. - VINTAGE and BRM on the Road Course

*EVERY WEDNESDAY* - Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies, Jacksonville, FL - 7:00p.m. - GT-1. Stamped Steel, Asian 16-D or FLSPEC arm, GT-1 bodies.

*EVERY THURSDAY* - theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - "Test & Tune". Race all evening, all three tracks for only $10. Two Family members only $15, three or more only $20.

*EVERY THURSDAY* - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - WOMPS and 4 1/2" Stock Cars on the Oval.

*EVERY SATURDAY*- theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - 6:00p.m. - WOMPS ON THE OVAL/4" NASCAR/Falcon/GTP/VINTAGE

*EVERY SATURDAY* - Phoenix Raceways, Jacksonville, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Car, 16-D's with Asian or FL SPEC arm. 


*- - - SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY - - -​*

Visit www.theRaceway.biz and click on "FLA SLOT RACING" at the bottom of the home page to find a list of all Florida raceways, their addresses, phone numbers, and weekly racing activities. 

www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (Toll Free outside Brevard County, FL)

Visit www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - The Raceway - October 17th, 2009*

ANOTHER LARGE FIELD

MORE NEW FACES​ 
*COCOA, FL *(17 OCT 09) - It was announced that the Track Owner's planning meeting for the 2010 My Series will be at The Race Place in Holly Hill at noon on Sunday November 1st. 

If you are a raceway owner, please plan on attending. If you are a racer who plans on supporting the 2010 My Series, make sure your raceway owner has your suggestions IN WRITING (or you can e-mail them to me).

Tentative schedule for My Series 2010 with all venues "to be determined":
January 9th, February 6th, March 13th, April 10th, and May 8th. 

Forty-eight entries made the trip to theRaceway.biz for our Saturday night program. The evening included the usual WOMP, NOVICE, 4" FALCON STOCK CAR, GTP, and VINTAGE classes. 

We want to say "Welcome" to the following racers who participated in their first weekly program at theRaceway.biz:
Mike Hooper, Bebo Perez, Samual Rodas (Orlando), John and Jared Cook, David and Freddie Bedford, J.J. Perry (all from the Leesburg area). Some found us through Google, some just moved into the area, and some, of course, we "inherited" from Miracle Mile in Leesburg. We actually had a bigger field than last week, but started closer to on time so we finished an hour earlier than last Saturday night. 

We started the racing program on the Oval with WOMPS. This was a 10-car round robin affair so we kept an eye on the "laps averaged" screen to see who was where. Count Gibson "dominated" the event winning comfortably, setting fast lap (2.249) and running best segment (35). Bob Giles and Daulton Chouinard (both still considered "Novice" class racers) completed the podium. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - WOMPS *(all racers used Parma Sealed Deathstar 16-D motors):
Count - Parma Brass/Speedville Sprinter
Bob - Parma Steel/Parma Taurus
Daulton - Parma Steel/Champion T-Bird









We put the NOVICEs on the Hillclimb next. Daulton Chouinard led the first segment and stayed at the top of the "laps averaged" screen the rest of the way. Bob Giles and new racer Mike Hooper finished on the same lap for second with Bob getting the spot on track position. Fast lap was set by another newbie, Bebo Perez at 4.609. Best segment (16) was shared by that foursome.

*TECHNICAL INFO - NOVICE* (All racers used JK Products Falcon 7 motors):
Daulton - JK Cheetah 7/Outisight Bentlee HS
Bob - Parma Flexi-5/JK Lola 280 Can Am
Mike - Champion Turbo-Flex/Outisight Bentlee HS









Next up - 4" NASCAR/Falcon. Bobby Beauchemin stayed unbeaten in this class, taking his second win as many tries. Steve Bowman and John Cook finished on the same lap for second with John having track position. Bobby also set fast lap (4.281) and shared best segment (26) with John, Terry Tawney and Herman Candelario.

*TECHNICAL INFO - 4" NASCAR/Falcon*(All racers used JK Products Falcon 7 motors):
Bobby - JK - X24/Parma Intrepid
John - JK Cheetah 11/Outisight Aeroform
Steve - JK - X24/Outisight Aeroform









The GTP main was a 10-car round robin affair featuring lots of torn lexan and twisted steel. Kenny Holton survived this one to take a solid win over Bobby Beauchemin. Steve Bowman completed the podium.. Bill Colvard set fast lap (3.788) and shared best segment (29) with Kenny.

*TECHNICAL INFO - GTP:*
Kenny - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Bobby - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Steve - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS









VINTAGE cars completed the evening. J.J. Perry led the first segment, then Kenny Holton joined him on the lead lap for the next three. J.J. picked up a lap in the fifth and another in the seventh. In the final segment, Kenny got back on the lead lap and took the win on track position. J.J. stayed second and Steve Bowman got his third podium of the evening. Bobby Beauchemin set fast lap (4.171) and shared best segment (21) with J.J., Kenny and Steve. 

*TECHNICAL INFO *- VINTAGE (all cars used JK Products Falcon 7 motors):
Kenny - JK X-24/JK Shadow 
J.J. - JK X-24/JK Ti-22
Steve - JK X-24/JK Lola 280 Can Am 









*TRACKS FOR SALE *(right here in Central Florida!): 

*110' ORANGE *with power supply and scoring system. $2900 OBO. Call or e-mail German (pronounced Herman) Candelario. [email protected] or (407) 340-2309

*125' COBRA *with power supply and scoring equipment (you'll need a monitor) $5,000 call Mike Haire (352) 253-2369

*139' PAPERCLIP*. Old school time seller. No power supply or scoring equipment. $4,900 OBO. Call Chuck Renshaw (321) 525-0935


_*WEEKLY FLORIDA RACING:*_​
*EVERY TUESDAY *- The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - 7:00p.m. - VINTAGE and BRM on the Road Course.

*EVERY WEDNESDAY *- Phoenix Raceways, Jacksonville, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" GT-1/LMP, 16-D's with Asian or FL SPEC arm.

*EVERY THURSDAY* - theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - "Test & Tune". Race all evening, all three tracks for only $10. Two Family members only $15, three or more only $20.

*EVERY THURSDAY* - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - WOMPS and 4 1/2" Stock Cars on the Oval.

*EVERY SATURDAY* - theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - 6:00p.m. - WOMPS ON THE OVAL/GTP/VINTAGE/SPEC & BOX 12.

*EVERY SATURDAY* - Phoenix Raceways, Jacksonville, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Car, 16-D's with Asian or FL SPEC arm. 


_*- - - SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY - - -*_​
Visit http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on "FLA SLOT RACING" at the bottom of the home page to find a list of all Florida raceways, their addresses, phone numbers, and weekly racing activities. 

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (Toll Free outside Brevard County, FL) 

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - The Raceway - October 24, 2009*

*ANOTHER LARGE FIELD

MORE NEW FACES

"PETRO"NACI AND TAWNEY EACH TAKE TWO*​
*COCOA, FL (24 OCT 09) -*

*RACERS: THIS WEEK ONLY, WE WILL RUN OUR WEEKLY RACING PROGRAM AT theRaceway.biz ON FRIDAY NIGHT INSTEAD OF SATURDAY. WE WILL MOVE THE START TIME BACK TO 8:00P.M.. WING CARS WILL BE FIRST ON THE SCHEDULE (sorry we didn't get you guys in last Saturday's program). HAVE A GREAT HALLOWEEN - I HOPE WE ENJOY SOME SEASONAL WEATHER!*

Forty-five entries signed in for our Saturday night program at theRaceway.biz. The healthy car count necessitated "A" and "B" mains in WOMP, 4" FALCON STOCK CAR, and VINTAGE. We also had a full GTP main making seven races on the evening, and allowing us to award nearly $200 in race prizes. 

We want to say "Welcome" to the following racers who participated in their first weekly program at theRaceway.biz: Danny Fox (Ocala), Joan Ronock (Clermont), Chad Newman (Leesburg) and Hank Chouinard (recently moved to Palm Bay from Okeechobee). 

We started the racing program on the Oval with WOMPS. Steven Garrison took a comfortable win in the "B", but didn't exactly dominate the event. He shared best segment honors (32) with first timers Danny Fox and Joan Ronock. Joan ran fast lap (2.413). Danny and Joan were 2nd and 3rd respectively. Joan also took bragging rights back to Clermont as she outran her husband, Marc.

*TECHNICAL INFO - WOMP "B"* (all racers used Parma Sealed Deathstar 16-D motors):
Steven - Parma Brass/Rino Grand Prix
Danny - Champion Thumper/Parma Vette
Joan - Champion Thumper/Champion T-Bird









The A was a barn burner! Count Gibson led Steve Bowman by as little as one lap and as many as four for the first six segments. Steve took the lead in the seventh only to have Count drive back around in the final 15 seconds of the eighth to take the win. Steve did record best segment (39) and shared quick time (2.249) with Count, John Cook (3rd Place) and Steven Garrison (who moved up from the "B").

*TECHNICAL INFO WOMP "A"* (all racers used Parma Sealed Deathstar 16-D motors):
Count - Parma Brass/Speedville Sprinter
Steve- Parma Steel/Parma Monte Carlo
John - Champion Thumper/Champion Pavement Modified









We moved over to the Hillclimb for 4" Stock Car/Falcon. In the "B", Mark Petronaci dominated for his first win of the night. On his way to a comfortable win he also set fast lap (4.874) and ran best segment (16). Marc Ronock and Steven Garrison were second and third.

*TECHNICAL INFO 4" FALCON STOCK CAR "B"* (all racers used JK Products Falcon-7 motors)
Mark P - JK Cheetah 7/Parma Fusion
Marc R - JK Cheetah 7/JK Toyota
Steven - JK Cheetah 7/Outisight Aeroform









Next up - 4" Stock Car/Falcon "A". Bobby Beauchemin has been at the front of this class since we began racing it. This week, he had some company. Bobby managed another win, but John Cook was on the same lap in second. Another Leesburg transplant, Chad Newman, completed the podium. Bobby also set fast lap (4.383) and shared best segment (20) with J.J. Perry

*TECHNICAL INFO - 4" B-Main *(All racers used JK Products Falcon 7 motors):
Bobby - JK - X24/Parma Intrepid
John - JK Cheetah 11/Outisight Aeroform
Chad - JK Cheetah 11/Parma Intrepid 









The GTP main was a 9-car round robin affair. Terry Tawney all but dominated this one to take a solid win, run best segment (31) and share fast time with J.J. Perry (3.679). Steve Bowman and Bobby Beauchemin were only a lap apart for second and third. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - GTP:*
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Steve - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Bobby - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS









VINTAGE cars completed the evening. We began with the "B" main. Steven Garrison and Mark Petronaci were on the same lap or only a lap apart for the first six segments. At the end of seven, Steven somehow led by two. Mark got back on the lead lap in the final 90 seconds and took his second win of the evening. Mark and Steven shared best segment (16) with Steven setting fast time (4.773). Stephanie Garrison completed the podium.

*TECHNICAL INFO - VINTAGE "B"* (all cars used JK Products Falcon 7 motors):
Mark - JK Cheetah 7/JK Lola T-70
Steven - JK Cheetah 7/JK Porsche 917
Stephanie - JK Cheetah 7/JK Lola T-70









The VINTAGE "A" was not quite as close as the "B", but it was a good race among a very fast field. Terry Tawney took his second win of the night and shared best segment (28) with Bill Colvard (2nd) and Bobby Beauchemin (3rd). Bill and Bobby tied for fast lap (4.226). 

*TECHNICAL INFO - VINTAGE "A" *(all cars used JK Products Falcon-7 motors)
Terry - Kelly Steel/JK Ti-22 
Bill - JK X-24/JK Ti-22
Bobby - JK X-24/JK Ti-22









TRACKS FOR SALE (right here in Central Florida!): 

German (pronounced Herman) Candelario has a 110' ORANGE with power supply and scoring system. $2900 OBO. [email protected] or (407) 340-2309

Mike Haire has a 125' COBRA with power supply and scoring equipment (you'll need a monitor). Call (352) 253-2369 and MAKE AN OFFER!

Chuck Renshaw has a139' PAPERCLIP. Old school time seller. No power supply or scoring equipment. $4,900 OBO. (321) 525-0935 


WEEKLY FLORIDA RACING:​
*EVERY TUESDAY *- The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - 7:00p.m. - VINTAGE and BRM on the Road Course

*EVERY THURSDAY *- theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - "Test & Tune". Race all evening, all three tracks for only $10. Two Family members only $15, three or more only $20.

*EVERY THURSDAY *- The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - WOMPS and 4 1/2" Stock Cars on the Oval.

*EVERY SATURDAY*- theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - 6:00p.m. - WOMPS ON THE OVAL/GTP/VINTAGE/SPEC & BOX 12.

*EVERY SATURDAY *- Phoenix Raceways, Jacksonville, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Car, 16-D's with Asian or FL SPEC arm. 


_*- - - SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY - - -*_​

Visit http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on "FLA SLOT RACING" at the bottom of the home page to find a list of all Florida raceways, their addresses, phone numbers, and weekly racing activities.

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (Toll Free outside Brevard County, FL) 

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - The Raceway - October 30th, 2009*

*BOB RONDINONE DOES THE DOUBLE*​ 
*COCOA, FL (30 OCT 09)* - A big THANK YOU to all the racers who participated in our makeshift Friday night program. We will be back to Saturday night this week and don't forget our 2nd Anniversary show on the 14th. That night, all races will be Trophy Races. We will race WOMPS (Amateur & Experienced), 4-1/2" Stock Car (Amateur & Experienced), and S.R.O.C. (Amateur & Experienced) all on the OVAL.









Eighteen signed in for WOMP, NOVICE, 4" STOCK CAR and VINTAGE racing. We started the racing program on the Oval with WOMPS. Bill Colvard bought a car at the last minute, adjusted a few things (didn't even change gears or rear tires) and led the first segment. Bob Rondinone drove around him in the second segment and stayed just out of reach. Joan Ronock, who was on the "B" podium last week, finished third over all this week! Bob also recorded fast lap (2.250) and best segment (38).

*TECHNICAL INFO WOMP:* (all racers used Parma Sealed Deathstar 16-D motors):
Bob - Champion Thumper/Parma Monte Carlo 
Bill - Champion Thumper/Champion '38 Ford Coupe
Joan - Champion Thumper/Champion T-Bird









We moved over to the Hillclimb for the NOVICE main. Mark Petronaci, who won the Stock Car "B" main last week, led this one wire-to-wire though Nicholas Cox stayed on his rear bumper the entire main. Mark and Nicholas shared best segment (18) with Nicholas running fast lap (4554). Marc Ronock edged Geraldo Rodriguez for third. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - NOVICE:* (All racers used JK Products Falcon 7 motors)
Mark - JK Cheetah 7/Outisight Bentlee HS
Nicholas - JK Cheetah 11/Outisight Bentlee HS
Marc - JK Cheetah 7/JK McLaren Mk 6









Next up - 4" Stock Car/Falcon. German Candelario, who led most of the race last week only to fall victim to a broken lead wire, took the point at the beginning of this one and stayed out front. Bob Rondinone made a late charge to cut German's six lap lead to two at race end. Our Novice winner, Mark Petronaci, finished third. German set fast lap (4.500) and Bob ran best segment (25).

*TECHNICAL INFO - 4" Stock Car* (All racers used JK Products Falcon 7 motors):
German - JK Cheetah 11/Kelly Daytona
Bob - JK Cheetah 11/Parma Intrepid
Chad - JK Cheetah 7/Parma Fusion 









VINTAGE cars completed the evening. Bob Rondinone and Bill Colvard picked up where they left off in the WOMP race. Bob led by one lap for the first half of the main. At that point Bill's motor went soft allowing Bob to win by five. Our Stock Car winner, German Candelario, completed the podium. Bob dominated the event by also turning fast lap (4.328) and best segment (27).

*TECHNICAL INFO - VINTAGE* (all cars used JK Products Falcon 7 motors):
Bob - JK Cheetah 11/JK Ti-22
Bill - JK X-24/JK Ti-22
German - JK Cheetah 11/JK Ti-22









Due to the 8:00 p.m. start time, we finished a bit late, but got everyone out the door by 11:30 and distributed more than $80 in race prizes.

TRACKS FOR SALE (right here in Central Florida!): 

110' ORANGE with power supply and scoring system. $2900 OBO. Call German Candelario at 407 340-2309 or e-mail [email protected].

125' COBRA with power supply and scoring equipment (you'll need a monitor). Call Mike Haire (352) 253-2369 and MAKE AN OFFER!

139' PAPERCLIP. Old school time seller. No power supply or scoring equipment. $4,900 OBO. Call Chuck Renshaw(321) 525-0935

BIG NEWS!:
Mike and Teresa Haire just signed a lease on 4,000 sq. ft. in Ocoee. Mike says he expects to be open in 2 - 3 weeks and the space will easily accomodate the Hillclimb, Dragstrip and Figure 8. The address is 11043 W. Colonial. 


_*WEEKLY FLORIDA RACING:*_​
*EVERY TUESDAY* - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - 7:00p.m. - VINTAGE and BRM on the Road Course

*EVERY THURSDAY* - theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - "Test & Tune". Race all evening, all three tracks for only $10. Two Family members only $15, three or more only $20.

*EVERY THURSDAY* - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - WOMPS and 4 1/2" Stock Cars on the Oval.

*EVERY SATURDAY* - theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - 6:00p.m. - WOMPS ON THE OVAL/GTP/VINTAGE/SPEC & BOX 12.

*EVERY SATURDAY* - Phoenix Raceways, Jacksonville, FL - 7:00p.m. - 4" Stock Car, 16-D's with Asian or FL SPEC arm.


- - - SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY - - -​ 
Visit http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on "FLA SLOT RACING" at the bottom of the home page to find a list of all Florida raceways, their addresses, phone numbers, and weekly racing activities. 

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (Toll Free outside Brevard County, FL) 

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - The Raceway - November 7, 2009*

*FOUR RACES - 

FOUR WINNERS!*​ 
*COCOA, FL *(07 NOV 09) - We went back to Saturday night this week and twenty-nine cars signed for WOMPS, 4" FALCON STOCK CAR, GTP & VINTAGE racing. We started the racing program on the Oval with WOMPS. Bill Colvard and Bob Rondinone picked up where they left off last week. Bill led the first segment, Bob took over in the second and led at the halfway mark. Count Gibson and Matt Boman got to the front in the fifth. The duo finished up on virtually the same lap with Count taking the win. Matt recorded fast lap (2.132) and best segment (39). Bill just edged Bob for third. 

*TECHNICAL INFO WOMP: *(all racers used Parma Sealed Deathstar 16-D motors):
Count - Champion Thumper/Speedville Sprinter
Matt - Champion Thumper/Parma Taurus
Bill - Champion Thumper/Rino Monte Carlo

Next up - 4" Stock Car/Falcon. Matt Boman, John Cook, Bobby Beauchemin, Count Gibson and Bob Rondinone all took turns at the point. When the checker flew, only 1-1/2 laps separated first from third with Bob leading. Matt and John completed the podium. Bob and John shared best segment honors (27) with Kenny Holton setting fast lap (4.336).

*TECHNICAL INFO - 4" Stock Car:* (All racers used JK Products Falcon 7 motors):
Bob - JK X-24/Parma Intrepid
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/Parma Intrepid
John - JK Cheetah 11/Outisight Aeroform

We had a small, but VERY fast GTP field. Matt Boman led the first segment. Terry Tawney took over in the second and led the rest of the way. Matt stayed second and shared best segment (30) with Terry. Bob Rondinone completed the podium and recorded fast lap (3.788). 

*TECHNICAL INFO - GTP:*
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX-ProSlot 700-B/Outisight Bentlee HS
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX-ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Bob - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX-ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS

VINTAGE cars completed the evening. New racer Wesley Trenn made his debut among one of the fastest VINTAGE fields we've had. The "regulars" were all running 4.3 or faster so Welsey and Mark Ronock had their own race for "best in class". Wesley won that battle and managed sixth overall. Bobby Beauchemin was sort of a surprise winner by 2-1/2 laps over Terry Tawney. They shared best segment (28) with Bobby getting fast lap (4.171). Bob Rondinone drove around Count Gibson in the final segment to garner his third podium of the night. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - VINTAGE *all cars used JK Products Falcon 7 motors):
Bobby - JK Cheetah 11/JK Ti-22
Terry - Kelly Steel/JK Ti-22
Bob - JK X-24/JK Ti-22

The moderate turnout allowed us to get everyone out the door by 10:30 and more than $125 in race prizes was distributed among the field. I apologize for the lack of photos, my camera was not being co-operative. I am re-running the photo of the trophies that are up for grabs this weekend.









*DON'T FORGET OUR SPECIAL 2ND ANNIVERSARY EVENT THIS SATURDAY!​*​ 


[*] - All races will be Trophy Races.
[*] - We will race WOMPS (Amateur & Experienced),
[*] - 4-1/2" Stock Car (Amateur & Experienced), and 
[*] - S.R.O.C. (Amateur & Experienced) all on the OVAL. 
[*] - We will also have pizza, soft drinks and, of course, birthday cake! 
[*] - The store will open at 3:00
[*] - Pizza will be served between 4:00 and 5:00, 
[*] - Races start at 6:00.​
 

*BIG NEWS!:*
This past Saturday morning Mike and Teresa Haire moved their race tracks into their 4,000 sq. ft. facility in Ocoee! 

Kenny Holton reported things are going well in Longwood and he may actually be able to open BEFORE his target date of January 2010!

*SAD NEWS:*
Austin Latham is moving his tracks out of Phoenix Raceways and Hobbies in Jacksonville. Operations ceased as of Saturday night. Word is he is relocating.  

*WEEKLY FLORIDA RACING​*
*EVERY TUESDAY* - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - 7:00p.m. - VINTAGE and BRM on the Road Course.

*EVERY THURSDAY* - theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - "Test & Tune". Race all evening, all three tracks for only $10. Two Family members only $15, three or more only $20.

*EVERY THURSDAY* - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - WOMPS and 4 1/2" Stock Cars on the Oval.

*EVERY SATURDAY*- theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - 6:00p.m. - WOMPS ON THE OVAL/GTP/VINTAGE/SPEC & BOX 12.


*- - - SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY - - -​*
Visit http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on "FLA SLOT RACING" at the bottom of the home page to find a list of all Florida raceways, their addresses, phone numbers, and weekly racing activities. We have also added a "racing guidelines" page with the car specs for weekly racing at theRaceway.biz. 

www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (Toll Free outside Brevard County, FL) 

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - The Raceway - November 21, 2009*

*TERRY DOES A DOUBLE

BOMAN AND SLOAN ON 3 OF 4 PODIUMS​*
*COCOA, FL (21 NOV 09)* - Another "perfect storm" of events around the state kept our turnout low. There was an H.O. race in Land O' Lakes, the Governor's Cup 200 at New Smyrna Speedway, Orlando Speedworld's Night of Fire and, of course, the NASCAR events at Homestead. All drew racers away from the Saturday night program at theRaceway.biz. In spite of all that, twenty-two signed for WOMPS, GTP, BOX-12 & VINTAGE racing. 

We started the racing program on the Oval with WOMPS. Count Gibson led by two laps after the first segment and stayed right there. Matt Boman, Bill Colvard and Phil Sloan all ran second at some point and always by two laps. Phil was there when the power went off with Bill third another two laps back. Phil turned fast lap (2.132) and shared best segment (40) with Bill

*TECHNICAL INFO WOMP:* (all racers used Parma Sealed Deathstar 16-D motors):
Count - Parma Brass/Parma Monte Carlo
Phil - Parma Steel/Parma Corvette
Bill - Champion Thumper/Rino Monte Carlo









We moved over to the Hillclimb for GTP. This was a seven car "crazy lane" round robin so we were watching the laps averaged screen to see who was where. Terry Tawney dominated the event taking a comfortable win, setting fast time (3.726) and running best segment (31). Matt Boman was equally comfortable in second with Kenny Holton third.

*TECHNICAL INFO - GTP:*
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX-ProSlot 700-B/Outisight Bentlee HS
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX-ProSlot 700-B/Outisight Bentlee HS
Kenny - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX-ProSlot 700-B/Outisight Bentlee HS









BOX-12 cars made an appearance this week. The race featured 6-1/2 very fast cars, but it was only a 5 driver event. Jeff Cox switched bodies after three segments to correct a loose condition (but made sure the race director was aware of the switch) and Kenny Holton switched cars after breaking a rear axle late in the race. Jeff did actually run the most laps, but Matt Boman took the win. Phil Sloan was only three laps back for second with Terry Tawney completing the podium. Matt and Phil shared best segment (38) with Kenny setting fast lap (while still running the car he teched in) at 2.851. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - BOX 12:*
Matt - Koford "Beuf"/Koford-Koford/Outisight Viper
Phil - Koford "Beuf"/ProSlot SRS-ProSlot/Outisight Vette
Terry - Zap(?)/Kelly-ProSlot/Outisight Viper









VINTAGE cars completed the evening. Terry Tawney had the edge in speed as he set fast lap (4.116), but shared best segment honors (21) with Matt Boman and Phil Sloan. That was also the order of finish. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - VINTAGE* (all cars used JK Products Falcon 7 motors):
Terry - Kelly Steel/JK Ti-22
Matt - JK X-24/JK Shadow
Phil - JK Cheetah 11/JK Ti-22







 
The light turnout allowed us to get everyone headed home by 10:00 and nearly $100 in race prizes was distributed among the field. 

*BIG NEWS!:*
Mike and Teresa Haire have delayed their first race until this Friday night (Nov 27th) as they are wrestling with some electrical gremlins on the Hillclimb. 

*BIG NEWS #2!:*
There will soon be a racing facility on the West Coast! Bounce and Glow Fun Center in Ft Myers is adding a Hillclimb to their fun center which already features go-karts, bumper cars and "bounce houses". Their website is http://www.bngfun.com. 

WEEKLY FLORIDA RACING:​
*EVERY TUESDAY* - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - 7:00p.m. - VINTAGE and BRM on the Road Course

*EVERY THURSDAY* - theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - "Test & Tune". Race all evening, all three tracks for only $10. Two Family members only $15, three or more only $20.

*EVERY THURSDAY* - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - WOMPS and 4 1/2" Stock Cars on the Oval.

*EVERY SATURDAY*- theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - 6:00p.m. - WOMPS ON THE OVAL/GTP/VINTAGE/SPEC & BOX 12.

*- - - SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY - - -*​
Visit http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on "FLA SLOT RACING" at the bottom of the home page to find a list of all Florida raceways, their addresses, phone numbers, and weekly racing activities. We have also added a "RACING GUIDELINES" page with car specs for our weekly races at theRaceway.biz.

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (Toll Free outside Brevard County, FL) 

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - The Raceway - November 28, 2009*

THREE RACES, 
THREE WINNERS!​ 
*COCOA, FL (28 NOV 09)* - We hope everyone had a fun-filled, safe Thanksgiving weekend. Turnout was moderate for our Saturday night show, but we had a full main each of 4" Falcon Stock Cars, Womps and Vintage cars. 

We started the racing program on the Oval with WOMPS. Bob Rondinone did everything but win this race. He set fast time (2.086) and ran best segment (40) on his way to a second place finish. Phil Sloan won the race with Matt Boman taking third. 

*TECHNICAL INFO WOMP: *(all racers used Parma Sealed Deathstar 16-D motors):
Phil - Parma Steel/Parma Corvette
Bob - Champion Thumper/Parma Monte Carlo
Matt - Champion Thumper/Parma Taurus







 
We moved over to the Hillclimb for 4" Falcon powered Stock Cars. For the sake of marshalling, we ran the "crazy lanes" format so the "F8" key kept us current on who was running where. John Cook and Matt Boman were at or near the top of leaderboard as the racers rotated on and off the track. Ultimately, John got the win by two laps and set fast time (4.336). Matt was second and ran best segment (27). Bob Rondinone completed the podium.

*TECHNICAL INFO *- 4" Falcon Stock Car (all racer used JK Products Falcon 7 motors):
John - JK X-24/JK Toyota
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/Parma Intrepid
Bob - JK Cheetah 11/Parma Intrepid









VINTAGE cars completed the evening. This was another "crazy lanes" race. Bobby Beauchemin, Bob Rondinone and Phil Sloan were tied after the first segment. Bob rotated off leaving Phil and Bobby tied after two. Those three were joined at the top of the "laps averaged" screen by John Cook and Matt Boman. At the end of the race, Bobby took a comfortable win over John Cook. Phil Sloan just edged Matt Boman for the final podium spot. Bobby dominated the event by also setting fast lap (4.218) and running best segment (28). 

*TECHNICAL INFO - VINTAGE *(all cars used JK Products Falcon 7 motors):
Bobby - JK X-24/JK Ti-22
John - JK X-24/JK Ti-22
Phil - JK Cheetah 11/JK Ti-22









The moderate turnout allowed us to get everyone out the door by 10:00 and more than $100 in race prizes was distributed among the field. 

DECEMBER 19TH: The 2nd Annual $200 C-RACER/GROSS-1 SHORT TRACK WOMP CHALLENGE. Womps will headline the evening, but 4-1/2" Stock Cars will be raced and it will be the debut of the new JK Modifieds. 


WEEKLY FLORIDA RACING:​
*EVERY TUESDAY* - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - 7:00p.m. - VINTAGE and BRM on the Road Course

*EVERY THURSDAY* - theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - "Test & Tune". Race all evening, all three tracks for only $10. Two Family members only $15, three or more only $20.

*EVERY THURSDAY* - The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - WOMPS and 4 1/2" Stock Cars on the Oval.

*EVERY FRIDAY* - Miracle Mile Raceways, Ocoee, FL - 4" Falcon powered Stock Cars on the Hillclimb

*EVERY SATURDAY* - theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - 6:00p.m. - WOMPS ON THE OVAL/GTP/VINTAGE/SPEC & BOX 12.


_- - - SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY - - -_​
Visit http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on "FLA SLOT RACING" at the bottom of the home page to find a list of all Florida raceways, their addresses, phone numbers, and weekly racing activities. We have also added a "RACING GUIDELINES" page with car specs for our weekly races at theRaceway.biz.

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (Toll Free outside Brevard County, FL) 

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------



## fl_slotter

*Weekly Results - The Raceway - December 5, 2009*

*SIX RACES, SIX WINNERS!

"DRESS REHEARSAL" FOR THE MODIFIEDS*​ 

*COCOA, FL (05 DEC 09)* - Thirty-three cars signed in for WOMPS, MODIFIEDS, GTP, 4" FALCON STOCK CAR, and NOVICE racing Saturday night. Nineteen of the thirty-three were WOMPS and MODIFIEDS.

The strong WOMP turnout allowed us to split the field into Amateur and Experienced mains. We started with the Amateurs. Stephanie Garrison led after the first segment. Mike Hooper led Stephanie by a lap after the second and stretched it out from there. Joan Rohnock, who had a dismal 7-lap first segment, drove all the way back to second while setting fast time (2.249) and running best segment (37). Stephanie was able to stay third. 

*TECHNICAL INFO AMATEUR WOMP* (all racers used Parma Sealed Deathstar 16-D motors):
Mike - Champion Thumper/Parma Corvette
Joan - Champion Thumper/Champion T-Bird
Stephanie - Parma Brass/Rino T-Bird









In the Experienced class, for the second week in a row, Bob Rondinone did everything but win this race. He shared fast time (2.077) with Matt Boman and ran best segment (41) on his way to a fourth place finish. Steve Bowman came on late to take the win. Bill Colvard and Matt Boman were on the same lap for 2nd/3rd with Bill having track position. 

*TECHNICAL INFO EXPERIENCED WOMP* (all racers used Parma Sealed Deathstar 16-D motors):
Steve - Parma Brass/Parma Monte Carlo
Bill - Champion Thumper/Rino Monte Carlo
Matt - Champion Thumper/Parma Taurus







 
Although the first race for the MODIFIEDS was scheduled for the December 19th C-RACER/GROSS-1 SHORT TRACK WOMP CHALLENGE, the cars have been selling well and we had a six racers with new cars ready to try them out. This turned out to be the closest race of the night with only two laps separating first from third. Bob Rondinone led early, Phil Sloan led the most and Bill Colvard took his turn at the point when it counted. Phil set fast time (1.804) and ran best segment (32), but Bill took the win with Bob third. All racers used JK Products Cheetah-7 F-1/MODIFIED chassis, Falcon-7 Motors, and JK's new East Coast Modified Bodies (.010 thick)









GTP cars were up next. This was a very good race for the first six and a half segments. Terry Tawney and Matt Boman stayed very close, both racers putting in big segments and blisteringly fast lap times. Terry broke a guide flag late eliminating his chance for the win. Matt not only took the win, but dominated turning fast lap (3.679) and best segment (32). Rick Smolka, in a rare GTP appearance, took second with Terry somehow managing to stay third.

*TECHNICAL INFO GTP:*Matt - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS
Rick - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee HS
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee HS









It's always encouraging to have a NOVICE race! This week, Wesley Trenn made it look easy. Although Daulton Chouinard matched him for best segment (18) and was just off fast time (4.452), Wesley took a very comfortable win as everyone else (including Daulton) had mechanical problems during the race. Daulton stayed second with Stephanie Garrison taking third. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - NOVICE:*
Wesley - JK Cheetah 7/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/Outisight Mercedes
Daulton - JK Cheetah 7/JK Falcon 7/Outisight Bentlee HS
Stephanie - JK Cheetah 7/JK Falcon 7/Outisight Bentlee HS









We finished up the evening with 4" Falcon powered Stock Cars. For the sake of marshaling, we ran the "crazy lanes" format so the "F8" key kept us current on who was running where. Terry Tawney put together a very solid run for the win while running best segment (27) and sharing fast lap with Phil Sloan (4.390). Count Gibson edged Matt Boman for second. 

*TECHNICAL INFO - 4" Falcon Stock Car* (all cars used JK Products Falcon 7 motors):
Terry - Kelly Steel/Parma Taurus
Count - JK Cheetah 11/Parma Taurus
Matt - JK X-24/Parma Intrepid









In spite of the healthy car count and running six races, we were able to get everyone on the road home by 11-ish and nearly $120 in race prizes was distributed among the field. 

_Remember December 19th is the date for the 2nd Annual $200 C-RACER/GROSS-1 SHORT TRACK WOMP CHALLENGE. WOMPS headline the event, but 4-1/2" Stock Cars will be raced and it will be the debut event of the new JK EAST COAST MODIFIEDS!_


WEEKLY FLORIDA RACING:​
*EVERY TUESDAY *- The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - 7:00p.m. - VINTAGE and BRM on the Road Course

*EVERY THURSDAY *- theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - "Test & Tune". Race all evening, all three tracks for only $10. Two Family members only $15, three or more only $20.

*EVERY THURSDAY *- The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL - WOMPS and 4 1/2" Stock Cars on the Oval.

*EVERY FRIDAY *- Miracle Mile Raceways, Ocoee, FL - 4" Falcon powered Stock Cars on the Hillclimb

*EVERY SATURDAY*- theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL - 6:00p.m. - WOMPS ON THE OVAL/GTP/VINTAGE/SPEC & BOX 12.


_*- - - SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY - - -*_​

Visit http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on "FLA SLOT RACING" at the bottom of the home page to find a list of all Florida raceways, their addresses, phone numbers, and weekly racing activities. We have also added a "RACING GUIDELINES" page with car specs for our weekly races at theRaceway.biz.

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (Toll Free outside Brevard County, FL) 

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------

